# 2010 commuting days and mileage thread



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

I've seen this on another forum or two and thought it would work well here. We can make a running post of the number of days we've commuted and the commuting mileage we've accumulated with total mile thrown in if anyone is interested. Not a competition but maybe a motivator to keep commuting?

I was thinking it would look like this:

redwarrior_______________________4 days: 47.3 miles: 84.9 miles total riding


The next poster will cut and paste from the previous post and highlight their username in red which would look like this:

redwarrior_______________________4 days: 47.3 miles: 84.9 total riding
mtbcomuter_____________________3 days: 27.3 miles: 37 miles total riding


So I'll go first in the next post and the thread will live or die based on response.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

redwarrior_______________________4 days: 47.3 miles: 84.9 miles total riding


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

redwarrior_______________________4 days: 47.3 miles: 84.9 miles total riding
Gary the No-Trash Cougar_______________________4 days: 6.85 miles: 27.4 miles total riding


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

let's see if I got this right.. days commuting: miles commuting: miles mtb + any other type of ride, including commuting?

redwarrior_______________________4 days: 47.3 miles: 84.9 miles total riding
Gary the No-Trash Cougar_______________________4 days: 6.85 miles: 27.4 miles total riding
martinsillo_______________________4 days: 50.45: 51.13 miles total riding


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt______________________2 days: 54 miles: 77 miles total riding


----------



## wiggy (Oct 3, 2005)

*edit* i changed the format a bit because i think it looks better and more organized this way (the line thing with the amount getting bigger will make the text all over the place)
*Normbilt *
Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 54
Total Miles : 77

*wiggy*
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

regards
joe


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Format without lines looks good. I'll compile them all in this post. Since this is the commuting forum, the person with the most commuting miles should go on top.

Normbilt
Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 54
Total Miles : 77

martinsillo
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 50.45
Total Miles: 51.13

redwarrior
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 47.3
Total Miles: 84.9

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 6.85
Total Miles: 27.4

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

it is like herding cats

4 days 60 k -20C...but chinook today


----------



## dbnickles (Sep 15, 2005)

4 days 
com. miles 12
total 48
weather 20's


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Herding cats for sure. Cut and paste from the previous post to keep a running tab in every entry and to add yourself into the mix. See below:



redwarrior said:


> Normbilt
> Days: 2
> Commuter Miles: 54
> Total Miles : 77
> ...


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

EBrider
Days: 3.5
Commuter Miles: 118
Total Miles: 138


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hey red...you are making the thread unlovable :lol: if we are going to cut and paste all the previous commuters post, then check the miles of each one and arrange it according the miles....mmm :crazy:....I think could be done If we were 10 maximum, more will be annoying, imho.

how often are we supposed to post? weekly right?

edit...6 is already annoying :lol:


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

I was thinking that if you would cut and paste from the above post it's pretty simple but I don't really care. Just figured it would be nice to see all the participants in one post.

Doesn't matter to me, any thoughts on guidelines? 1 post a week only personal data?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

ok...I think it could be done without the rearrangement...new posters at bottom of the list...and updaters just... well... update their previous numbers....and yes is my opinion to update personal data on a weekly basis....so, EB should have:

Normbilt
Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 54
Total Miles : 77

martinsillo
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 50.45
Total Miles: 51.13

redwarrior
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 47.3
Total Miles: 84.9

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 6.85
Total Miles: 27.4

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 3.5
Commuter Miles: 118
Total Miles: 138


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

me updating:

Normbilt
Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 54
Total Miles : 77

martinsillo
Days: 4.5
Commuter Miles: 57
Total Miles: 57.67

redwarrior
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 47.3
Total Miles: 84.9

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 6.85
Total Miles: 27.4

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 3.5
Commuter Miles: 118
Total Miles: 138

and...


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

^^^^^^^^ Exactly what I was talking about^^^^^^^^

One week intervals sounds good to me, too.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm worn out after that...thank God is almost lunch time! :lol:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*2010 Commuter Days and Mileage*

Normbilt
Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 54
Total Miles : 77

martinsillo
Days: 4.5
Commuter Miles: 57
Total Miles: 57.67

redwarrior
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 47.3
Total Miles: 84.9

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 6.85
Total Miles: 27.4

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 3.5
Commuter Miles: 118
Total Miles: 138

mtbxplorer
Days 5 (ok, I'm counting tonite or I will lose track of those miles)
Commuter Miles: 71.8
Total Miles: 71.8


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

I thought something didn't add up, deeerrrr!!!! Number of days + Commuting miles + Total miles (including non-commuting)? Sorry, it's been a long week. We'll see if I get any riding in this weekend.

Normbilt
Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 54
Total Miles : 77

martinsillo
Days: 4.5
Commuter Miles: 57
Total Miles: 57.67

redwarrior
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 47.3
Total Miles: 84.9

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 34.25
Total Miles: 34.25

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 3.5
Commuter Miles: 118
Total Miles: 138

mtbxplorer
Days 5 (ok, I'm counting tonite or I will lose track of those miles)
Commuter Miles: 71.8
Total Miles: 71.8


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Gary you forgot to use red!! :nono:


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

martinsillo said:


> Gary you forgot to use red!! :nono:


Oh are we still doing that? Sorry. Edited! ^^;


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 5 total 3 commuter 2 recreation 
Commuter Miles: 80
Total Miles : 103

martinsillo
Days: 4.5
Commuter Miles: 57
Total Miles: 57.67

redwarrior
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 47.3
Total Miles: 84.9

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 34.25
Total Miles: 34.25

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 3.5
Commuter Miles: 118
Total Miles: 138

mtbxplorer
Days 5 (ok, I'm counting tonite or I will lose track of those miles)
Commuter Miles: 71.8
Total Miles: 71.8


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Easy way to log your miles

http://greenlightride.com/


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 5 total 3 commuter 2 recreation
Commuter Miles: 80
Total Miles : 103

martinsillo
Days: 5 the whole week!! I'm pretty sure this is my first time!
Commuter Miles: 63.02
Total Miles: 63.69

redwarrior
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 47.3
Total Miles: 84.9

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 34.25
Total Miles: 34.25

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 3.5
Commuter Miles: 118
Total Miles: 138

mtbxplorer
Days 5 (ok, I'm counting tonite or I will lose track of those miles)
Commuter Miles: 71.8
Total Miles: 71.8


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 4 Commuter Days 2 Fun Days
Commuter Miles: 105
Total Miles : 126

martinsillo
Days: 5 the whole week!! I'm pretty sure this is my first time!
Commuter Miles: 63.02
Total Miles: 63.69

redwarrior
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 47.3
Total Miles: 84.9

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 34.25
Total Miles: 34.25

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 3.5
Commuter Miles: 118
Total Miles: 138

mtbxplorer
Days 5 (ok, I'm counting tonite or I will lose track of those miles)
Commuter Miles: 71.8
Total Miles: 71.8


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Normbilt
Days: 4 Commuter Days 2 Fun Days
Commuter Miles: 105
Total Miles : 126

martinsillo
Days: 5 the whole week!! I'm pretty sure this is my first time!
Commuter Miles: 63.02
Total Miles: 63.69

redwarrior
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 59.0
Total Miles: 108.2

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 34.25
Total Miles: 34.25

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 3.5
Commuter Miles: 118
Total Miles: 138

mtbxplorer
Days 5 (ok, I'm counting tonite or I will lose track of those miles)
Commuter Miles: 71.8
Total Miles: 71.8


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 6 Commuter Days 3 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 159
Total Miles : 192

martinsillo
Days: 5 the whole week!! I'm pretty sure this is my first time!
Commuter Miles: 63.02
Total Miles: 63.69

redwarrior
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 59.0
Total Miles: 108.2

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 34.25
Total Miles: 34.25

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 3.5
Commuter Miles: 118
Total Miles: 138

mtbxplorer
Days 5 (ok, I'm counting tonite or I will lose track of those miles)
Commuter Miles: 71.8
Total Miles: 71.8


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 6 Commuter Days 3 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 159
Total Miles : 192

martinsillo
Days: 5 the whole week!! I'm pretty sure this is my first time!
Commuter Miles: 63.02
Total Miles: 63.69

redwarrior
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 59.0
Total Miles: 108.2

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 34.25
Total Miles: 34.25

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 3.5
Commuter Miles: 118
Total Miles: 138

mtbxplorer
Days 10 
Commuter Miles: 130
Total Miles: 130
Car commuting miles: 50


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 6 Commuter Days 3 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 159
Total Miles : 192

martinsillo
Days: 7.5
Commuter Miles: 94.57
Total Miles: 95.24

redwarrior
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 59.0
Total Miles: 108.2

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 34.25
Total Miles: 34.25

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 3.5
Commuter Miles: 118
Total Miles: 138

mtbxplorer
Days 10
Commuter Miles: 130
Total Miles: 130
Car commuting miles: 50


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 6 Commuter Days 3 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 159
Total Miles : 192

martinsillo
Days: 7.5
Commuter Miles: 94.57
Total Miles: 95.24

redwarrior
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 59.0
Total Miles: 108.2

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 34.25
Total Miles: 34.25

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 5.5
Commuter Miles: 190
Total Miles: 230

mtbxplorer
Days 10
Commuter Miles: 130
Total Miles: 130
Car commuting miles: 50


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Normbilt
Days: 6 Commuter Days 3 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 159
Total Miles : 192

martinsillo
Days: 7.5
Commuter Miles: 94.57
Total Miles: 95.24

redwarrior
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 106.2
Total Miles: 170.1

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 34.25
Total Miles: 34.25

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 5.5
Commuter Miles: 190
Total Miles: 230

mtbxplorer
Days 10
Commuter Miles: 130
Total Miles: 130
Car commuting miles: 50


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 6 Commuter Days 3 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 159
Total Miles : 192

martinsillo
Days: 7.5
Commuter Miles: 94.57
Total Miles: 95.24

redwarrior
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 106.2
Total Miles: 170.1

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 34.25
Total Miles: 34.25

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 5.5
Commuter Miles: 190
Total Miles: 230

mtbxplorer
Days 10
Commuter Miles: 130
Total Miles: 130
Car commuting miles: 50

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 7 Commuter Days 3 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 186
Total Miles : 219

martinsillo
Days: 5 the whole week!! I'm pretty sure this is my first time!
Commuter Miles: 63.02
Total Miles: 63.69

redwarrior
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 59.0
Total Miles: 108.2

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 34.25
Total Miles: 34.25

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 3.5
Commuter Miles: 118
Total Miles: 138

mtbxplorer
Days 10 
Commuter Miles: 130
Total Miles: 130
Car commuting miles: 50


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 7 Commuter Days 3 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 186
Total Miles : 219

martinsillo
Days: 5 the whole week!! I'm pretty sure this is my first time!
Commuter Miles: 63.02
Total Miles: 63.69

redwarrior
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 59.0
Total Miles: 108.2

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 34.25
Total Miles: 34.25

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 3.5
Commuter Miles: 118
Total Miles: 138

mtbxplorer
Days 13 
Commuter Miles: 175
Total Miles: 175
Car commuting miles: 50


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Missed two days this week... bummer.

Normbilt
Days: 7 Commuter Days 3 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 186
Total Miles : 219

martinsillo
Days: 5 the whole week!! I'm pretty sure this is my first time!
Commuter Miles: 63.02
Total Miles: 63.69

redwarrior
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 141.6
Total Miles: 243.2

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 34.25
Total Miles: 34.25

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 3.5
Commuter Miles: 118
Total Miles: 138

mtbxplorer
Days 13
Commuter Miles: 175
Total Miles: 175
Car commuting miles: 50


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

*Rough week here as well*

Normbilt
Days: 7 Commuter Days 3 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 186
Total Miles : 219

martinsillo
Days: 5 the whole week!! I'm pretty sure this is my first time!
Commuter Miles: 63.02
Total Miles: 63.69

redwarrior
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 141.6
Total Miles: 243.2

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 34.25
Total Miles: 34.25

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 5.5
Commuter Miles: 195
Total Miles: 249

mtbxplorer
Days 13
Commuter Miles: 175
Total Miles: 175
Car commuting miles: 50


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

*One Month in the Books:*

Normbilt
Days: 7 Commuter Days 3 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 186
Total Miles : 219

martinsillo
Days: 5 the whole week!! I'm pretty sure this is my first time!
Commuter Miles: 63.02
Total Miles: 63.69

redwarrior
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 141.6
Total Miles: 243.2

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 34.25
Total Miles: 34.25

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 269
Total Miles: 385

mtbxplorer
Days 13
Commuter Miles: 175
Total Miles: 175
Car commuting miles: 50


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Not off to a good start this year. Between illness and vacation, I've already missed out on most of the first month. I hope to to get back to keeping it regular by early-mid February. 

Normbilt
Days: 7 Commuter Days 3 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 186
Total Miles : 219

martinsillo
Days: 5 the whole week!! I'm pretty sure this is my first time!
Commuter Miles: 63.02
Total Miles: 63.69

redwarrior
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 141.6
Total Miles: 243.2

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 61.65
Total Miles: 61.65

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 269
Total Miles: 385

mtbxplorer
Days 13
Commuter Miles: 175
Total Miles: 175
Car commuting miles: 50


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 7 Commuter Days 3 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 186
Total Miles : 219

martinsillo
Days: 5 the whole week!! I'm pretty sure this is my first time!
Commuter Miles: 63.02
Total Miles: 63.69

redwarrior
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 141.6
Total Miles: 243.2

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 61.65
Total Miles: 61.65

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 269
Total Miles: 385

mtbxplorer
Days 18
Commuter Miles: 238
Total Miles: 238
Car commuting miles: 75


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Not off to a good start this year. Between illness and vacation, I've already missed out on most of the first month. I hope to to get back to keeping it regular by early-mid February.


Good luck with your upcoming surgery, Gary N-TC. Hope you bounce back pronto.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

mtbxplorer said:


> Good luck with your upcoming surgery, Gary N-TC. Hope you bounce back pronto.


Thank you, me too!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*No more January commutes*

I`ve been kind of watching this thread, but don`t have a way to separate commute mileage from other mileage because I use the same bike for other stuff and my commute isn`t always the same distance. Anyway, YTD I get:

16 bike commutes
0 "other" commutes
187.2 total miles


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> I`ve been kind of watching this thread, but don`t have a way to separate commute mileage from other mileage because I use the same bike for other stuff and my commute isn`t always the same distance. Anyway, YTD I get:
> 
> 16 bike commutes
> 0 "other" commutes
> 187.2 total miles


Here Try This http://greenlightride.com/dashboard/


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

After Two week Hiatus off the bike with a Health Issue, 
*  I'm Back In the Saddle :~)  *

*Normbilt
Days: 8 Commuter Days 3 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 213
Total Miles : 246 *

martinsillo
Days: 5 the whole week!! I'm pretty sure this is my first time!
Commuter Miles: 63.02
Total Miles: 63.69

redwarrior
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 141.6
Total Miles: 243.2

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 61.65
Total Miles: 61.65

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 269
Total Miles: 385

mtbxplorer
Days 18
Commuter Miles: 238
Total Miles: 238
Car commuting miles: 75

* It's Good to be back! ;~P  *


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Normbilt
Days: 8 Commuter Days 3 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 213
Total Miles : 246

martinsillo
Days: 5 the whole week!! I'm pretty sure this is my first time!
Commuter Miles: 63.02
Total Miles: 63.69

redwarrior
Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 171.1
Total Miles: 330

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 61.65
Total Miles: 61.65

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 269
Total Miles: 385

mtbxplorer
Days 18
Commuter Miles: 238
Total Miles: 238
Car commuting miles: 75


Finished out January with 171 commuting miles which is 14.5 complete trips to & from work. Managed 158 miles off road. Not a bad start to 2010


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 10 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 267
Total Miles : 310

martinsillo
Days: 5 the whole week!! I'm pretty sure this is my first time!
Commuter Miles: 63.02
Total Miles: 63.69

redwarrior
Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 171.1
Total Miles: 330

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 61.65
Total Miles: 61.65

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 269
Total Miles: 385

mtbxplorer
Days 18
Commuter Miles: 238
Total Miles: 238
Car commuting miles: 75


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 11 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 295
Total Miles : 338


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok I think I took everyones last post...

Normbilt
Days: 11 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 295
Total Miles : 338

martinsillo
Days:15 (last two weeks were very non ride-able to me)
Commuter Miles: 155.32
Total Miles: 147.47

redwarrior
Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 171.1
Total Miles: 330

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 61.65
Total Miles: 61.65

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 269
Total Miles: 385

mtbxplorer
Days 18
Commuter Miles: 238
Total Miles: 238
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 11 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 295
Total Miles : 338

martinsillo
Days:15 (last two weeks were very non ride-able to me)
Commuter Miles: 155.32
Total Miles: 147.47

redwarrior
Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 171.1
Total Miles: 330

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 61.65
Total Miles: 61.65

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 269
Total Miles: 385

mtbxplorer
Days 22
Commuter Miles: 284
Total Miles: 284
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 11 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 295
Total Miles : 338

martinsillo
Days:15 (last two weeks were very non ride-able to me)
Commuter Miles: 155.32
Total Miles: 147.47

redwarrior
Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 171.1
Total Miles: 330

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 61.65
Total Miles: 61.65

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 393
Total Miles: 465

mtbxplorer
Days 22
Commuter Miles: 284
Total Miles: 284
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 12 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 322
Total Miles : 365

martinsillo
Days:15 (last two weeks were very non ride-able to me)
Commuter Miles: 155.32
Total Miles: 147.47

redwarrior
Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 171.1
Total Miles: 330

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 61.65
Total Miles: 61.65

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 393
Total Miles: 465

mtbxplorer
Days 22
Commuter Miles: 284
Total Miles: 284
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Normbilt
Days: 12 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 322
Total Miles : 365

martinsillo
Days:15 (last two weeks were very non ride-able to me)
Commuter Miles: 155.32
Total Miles: 147.47

redwarrior
Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 230.1
Total Miles: 388

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 61.65
Total Miles: 61.65

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 393
Total Miles: 465

mtbxplorer
Days 22
Commuter Miles: 284
Total Miles: 284
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 13 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 349
Total Miles : 392

martinsillo
Days:15 (last two weeks were very non ride-able to me)
Commuter Miles: 155.32
Total Miles: 147.47

redwarrior
Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 230.1
Total Miles: 388

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 61.65
Total Miles: 61.65

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 393
Total Miles: 465

mtbxplorer
Days 22
Commuter Miles: 284
Total Miles: 284
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 14 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 376
Total Miles : 419

martinsillo
Days:15 (last two weeks were very non ride-able to me)
Commuter Miles: 155.32
Total Miles: 147.47

redwarrior
Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 230.1
Total Miles: 388

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 61.65
Total Miles: 61.65

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 393
Total Miles: 465

mtbxplorer
Days 22
Commuter Miles: 284
Total Miles: 284
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2


----------



## kevmortensen (Aug 4, 2006)

]Normbilt
Days: 14 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 376
Total Miles : 419

martinsillo
Days:15 (last two weeks were very non ride-able to me)
Commuter Miles: 155.32
Total Miles: 147.47

redwarrior
Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 230.1
Total Miles: 388

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 61.65
Total Miles: 61.65

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 393
Total Miles: 465

mtbxplorer
Days 22
Commuter Miles: 284
Total Miles: 284
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 14 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 376
Total Miles : 419

martinsillo
Days:15 (last two weeks were very non ride-able to me)
Commuter Miles: 155.32
Total Miles: 147.47

redwarrior
Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 230.1
Total Miles: 388

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 61.65
Total Miles: 61.65

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 393
Total Miles: 465

mtbxplorer
Days 26
Commuter Miles: 336
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 15 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 403
Total Miles : 446

martinsillo
Days:15 (last two weeks were very non ride-able to me)
Commuter Miles: 155.32
Total Miles: 147.47

redwarrior
Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 230.1
Total Miles: 388

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 61.65
Total Miles: 61.65

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 393
Total Miles: 465

mtbxplorer
Days 26
Commuter Miles: 336
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Half marathon this week. The real miles start tomorrow.

Normbilt
Days: 15 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 403
Total Miles : 446

martinsillo
Days:15 (last two weeks were very non ride-able to me)
Commuter Miles: 155.32
Total Miles: 147.47

redwarrior
Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 230.1
Total Miles: 388

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 61.65
Total Miles: 61.65

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

*EBrider
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 399
Total Miles: 533*

mtbxplorer
Days 26
Commuter Miles: 336
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Normbilt
Days: 15 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 403
Total Miles : 446

martinsillo
Days:15 (last two weeks were very non ride-able to me)
Commuter Miles: 155.32
Total Miles: 147.47

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 61.65
Total Miles: 61.65

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 399
Total Miles: 533

mtbxplorer
Days 26
Commuter Miles: 336
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614


----------



## mtnmark (Aug 4, 2008)

Normbilt
Days: 15 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 403
Total Miles : 446

martinsillo
Days:15 (last two weeks were very non ride-able to me)
Commuter Miles: 155.32
Total Miles: 147.47

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 61.65
Total Miles: 61.65

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 399
Total Miles: 533

mtbxplorer
Days 26
Commuter Miles: 336
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 15 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 430
Total Miles : 473

martinsillo
Days:15 (last two weeks were very non ride-able to me)
Commuter Miles: 155.32
Total Miles: 147.47

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 61.65
Total Miles: 61.65

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 399
Total Miles: 533

mtbxplorer
Days 26
Commuter Miles: 336
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 17 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 483
Total Miles : 529

martinsillo
Days:15 (last two weeks were very non ride-able to me)
Commuter Miles: 155.32
Total Miles: 147.47

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 61.65
Total Miles: 61.65

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 399
Total Miles: 533

mtbxplorer
Days 26
Commuter Miles: 336
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 18 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 515
Total Miles : 561

martinsillo
Days:15 (last two weeks were very non ride-able to me)
Commuter Miles: 155.32
Total Miles: 147.47

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 61.65
Total Miles: 61.65

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 399
Total Miles: 533

mtbxplorer
Days 26
Commuter Miles: 336
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Normbilt
Days: 18 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 515
Total Miles : 561

martinsillo
Days:15 (last two weeks were very non ride-able to me)
Commuter Miles: 155.32
Total Miles: 147.47

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 80.78
Total Miles: 80.78

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 399
Total Miles: 533

mtbxplorer
Days 26
Commuter Miles: 336
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373


----------



## A girl from Seattle (May 3, 2007)

Normbilt
Days: 18 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 515
Total Miles : 561

martinsillo
Days:15 (last two weeks were very non ride-able to me)
Commuter Miles: 155.32
Total Miles: 147.47

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 80.78
Total Miles: 80.78

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 399
Total Miles: 533

mtbxplorer
Days 26
Commuter Miles: 336
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

I don't know if anyone has said this yet, but I've been logging my miles on bikejournal.com and it's great! You can log every imaginable metric, display it on a monthly calendar, compare your progress to your 2010 mileage goal, etc. They have a commuter challenge thread going in their forum too. But this one is better, of course.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 18 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 515
Total Miles : 561

martinsillo
Days:15 (last two weeks were very non ride-able to me)
Commuter Miles: 155.32
Total Miles: 147.47

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 80.78
Total Miles: 80.78

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

*EBrider
Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 501
Total Miles: 698*

mtbxplorer
Days 26
Commuter Miles: 336
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 19 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 546
Total Miles : 592

martinsillo
Days:15 (last two weeks were very non ride-able to me)
Commuter Miles: 155.32
Total Miles: 147.47

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 80.78
Total Miles: 80.78

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 501
Total Miles: 698

mtbxplorer
Days 26
Commuter Miles: 336
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546


----------



## crankyandy (Nov 9, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 19 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 546
Total Miles : 592

martinsillo
Days:15 (last two weeks were very non ride-able to me)
Commuter Miles: 155.32
Total Miles: 147.47

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 80.78
Total Miles: 80.78

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 501
Total Miles: 698

mtbxplorer
Days 26
Commuter Miles: 336
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Days:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:156


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 19 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 546
Total Miles : 592

martinsillo
Days:17.5 Commuter Days 1 City Rides
Commuter Miles: 187.32
Total Miles: 205.32

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 80.78
Total Miles: 80.78

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 501
Total Miles: 698

mtbxplorer
Days 26
Commuter Miles: 336
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Days:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:156


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 20 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles : 619

martinsillo
Days:17.5 Commuter Days 1 City Rides
Commuter Miles: 187.32
Total Miles: 205.32

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 80.78
Total Miles: 80.78

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 501
Total Miles: 698

mtbxplorer
Days 26
Commuter Miles: 336
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Days:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:156


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 21 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 600
Total Miles : 646

martinsillo
Days:17.5 Commuter Days 1 City Rides
Commuter Miles: 187.32
Total Miles: 205.32

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 80.78
Total Miles: 80.78

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 501
Total Miles: 698

mtbxplorer
Days 26
Commuter Miles: 336
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Days:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:156


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 21 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 600
Total Miles : 646

martinsillo
Days:17.5 Commuter Days 1 City Rides
Commuter Miles: 187.32
Total Miles: 205.32

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 80.78
Total Miles: 80.78

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

*EBrider
Days: 18
Commuter Miles: 603
Total Miles: 818*

mtbxplorer
Days 26
Commuter Miles: 336
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Days:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:156


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 22 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 627
Total Miles : 673

martinsillo
Days:17.5 Commuter Days 1 City Rides
Commuter Miles: 187.32
Total Miles: 205.32

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 80.78
Total Miles: 80.78

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 18
Commuter Miles: 603
Total Miles: 818

mtbxplorer
Days 26
Commuter Miles: 336
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Days:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:156


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 23 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 654
Total Miles : 700

martinsillo
Days:17.5 Commuter Days 1 City Rides
Commuter Miles: 187.32
Total Miles: 205.32

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 80.78
Total Miles: 80.78

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 18
Commuter Miles: 603
Total Miles: 818

mtbxplorer
Days 26
Commuter Miles: 336
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 75

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Days:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:156


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 23 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 654
Total Miles : 700

martinsillo
Days:17.5 Commuter Days 1 City Rides
Commuter Miles: 187.32
Total Miles: 205.32

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 80.78
Total Miles: 80.78

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 18
Commuter Miles: 603
Total Miles: 818

mtbxplorer - none this week :bluefrown: but a couple days from last week added
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 207

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 187.2
Total Miles: 187.2

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Days:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:156[/QUOTE]


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Month of February*

19 bike commutes
152 guestimated commute miles
255 total bike miles
0 non bike commutes

I don`t know how to get the red type, but it looks like not everybody is doing that anyway. Thank you (Martinsillo?) for putting my Jan mileage in the other format. Just taking a guess at commute mileage based on what would be more or less avg considering days when I go straight home, days when I swing by for a pack of smokes, or days when I hit up the supermarket.

Normbilt
Days: 23 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 654
Total Miles : 700

martinsillo
Days:17.5 Commuter Days 1 City Rides
Commuter Miles: 187.32
Total Miles: 205.32

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 80.78
Total Miles: 80.78

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 18
Commuter Miles: 603
Total Miles: 818

mtbxplorer 
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 207

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Days:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:156


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Rodar, at the top of the Message window there are options for inserting code into your message, including an "A" with a colored bar beneath which you can click on to select a color code. 

Normbilt
Days: 23 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 654
Total Miles : 700

martinsillo
Days:17.5 Commuter Days 1 City Rides
Commuter Miles: 187.32
Total Miles: 205.32

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 113.61
Total Miles: 113.61

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 18
Commuter Miles: 603
Total Miles: 818

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 207

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Days:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:156


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 24 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 682
Total Miles : 728

martinsillo
Days:17.5 Commuter Days 1 City Rides
Commuter Miles: 187.32
Total Miles: 205.32

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 113.61
Total Miles: 113.61

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 18
Commuter Miles: 603
Total Miles: 818

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 207

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Days:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:156


----------



## crankyandy (Nov 9, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 24 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 682
Total Miles : 728[/glow]

martinsillo
Days:17.5 Commuter Days 1 City Rides
Commuter Miles: 187.32
Total Miles: 205.32

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 113.61
Total Miles: 113.61

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 18
Commuter Miles: 603
Total Miles: 818

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 207

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:3 Suburban rides:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:217


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 24 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 682
Total Miles : 728[/glow]

martinsillo
Days: 26 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days 
Commuter Miles: 244.45 (adding my second perfect week! 65.36 mi)
Total Miles: 270.86

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 113.61
Total Miles: 113.61

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 18
Commuter Miles: 603
Total Miles: 818

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 207

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:3 Suburban rides:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:217


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 25 Commuter Days 4 snow bike rides
Commuter Miles: 709
Total Miles : 755

martinsillo
Days: 26 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days 
Commuter Miles: 244.45 (adding my second perfect week! 65.36 mi)
Total Miles: 270.86

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 113.61
Total Miles: 113.61

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 18
Commuter Miles: 603
Total Miles: 818

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 207

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:3 Suburban rides:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:217


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 26 Commuter Days 
Commuter Miles: 738
Total Miles : 784 

martinsillo
Days: 26 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days 
Commuter Miles: 244.45 (adding my second perfect week! 65.36 mi)
Total Miles: 270.86

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 113.61
Total Miles: 113.61

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 18
Commuter Miles: 603
Total Miles: 818

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 207

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:3 Suburban rides:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:217


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 27 Commuter Days 
Commuter Miles: 770
Total Miles : 816 

martinsillo
Days: 26 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days 
Commuter Miles: 244.45 (adding my second perfect week! 65.36 mi)
Total Miles: 270.86

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 113.61
Total Miles: 113.61

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 18
Commuter Miles: 603
Total Miles: 818

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 207

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:3 Suburban rides:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:217


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 27 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 770
Total Miles : 816

martinsillo
Days: 26 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 244.45 (adding my second perfect week! 65.36 mi)
Total Miles: 270.86

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 113.61
Total Miles: 113.61

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

*EBrider
Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 705
Total Miles: 993*

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 207

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:3 Suburban rides:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:217


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Normbilt
Days: 27 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 770
Total Miles : 816

martinsillo
Days: 26 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 244.45 (adding my second perfect week! 65.36 mi)
Total Miles: 270.86

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 136.74
Total Miles: 136.74

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 705
Total Miles: 993

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 207

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:3 Suburban rides:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:217


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 28 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 802
Total Miles : 848

martinsillo
Days: 26 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 244.45 (adding my second perfect week! 65.36 mi)
Total Miles: 270.86

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 113.61
Total Miles: 113.61

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 705
Total Miles: 993

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 207

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:3 Suburban rides:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:217


----------



## crankyandy (Nov 9, 2009)

Normbilt said:


> Normbilt
> Days: 28 Commuter Days
> Commuter Miles: 802
> Total Miles : 848
> ...


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 29 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 830
Total Miles : 876

martinsillo
Days: 26 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 244.45 (adding my second perfect week! 65.36 mi)
Total Miles: 270.86

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 113.61
Total Miles: 113.61

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 705
Total Miles: 993

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 207

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:5 Suburban rides:6
Commuter Miles:218
Total Miles:237


----------



## crankyandy (Nov 9, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 29 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 830
Total Miles : 876

martinsillo
Days: 26 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 244.45 (adding my second perfect week! 65.36 mi)
Total Miles: 270.86

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 113.61
Total Miles: 113.61

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 705
Total Miles: 993

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 207

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:5 Suburban rides:6
Commuter Miles:218
Total Miles:327


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 30 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 859
Total Miles : 924 

martinsillo
Days: 26 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 244.45 (adding my second perfect week! 65.36 mi)
Total Miles: 270.86

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 136.74
Total Miles: 136.74

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 705
Total Miles: 993

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 207

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:3 Suburban rides:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:217


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Another "Car Monday" today!

Normbilt
Days: 30 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 859
Total Miles : 924

martinsillo
Days: 30 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 297.13 (adding 52.69 commuter miles)
Total Miles: 323.54

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 136.74
Total Miles: 136.74

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 705
Total Miles: 993

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 207

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:3 Suburban rides:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:217


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

{color=red]Normbilt
Days: 31 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 887
Total Miles : 952 [/color]

martinsillo
Days: 30 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 297.13 (adding 52.69 commuter miles)
Total Miles: 323.54

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 136.74
Total Miles: 136.74

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 705
Total Miles: 993

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 207

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:3 Suburban rides:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:217


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 31 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 887
Total Miles : 952

martinsillo
Days: 30 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 297.13 (adding 52.69 commuter miles)
Total Miles: 323.54

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 136.74
Total Miles: 136.74

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 705
Total Miles: 993

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 207

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:3 Suburban rides:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:217


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 32 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 918
Total Miles : 983

martinsillo
Days: 30 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 297.13 (adding 52.69 commuter miles)
Total Miles: 323.54

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 136.74
Total Miles: 136.74

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 705
Total Miles: 993

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 207

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:3 Suburban rides:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:217


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*1000 for 2010 today*

Normbilt
Days: 33 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 945
Total Miles : *1010*


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Normbilt
Days: 32 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 918
Total Miles : 983

martinsillo
Days: 30 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 297.13 (adding 52.69 commuter miles)
Total Miles: 323.54

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 165.29
Total Miles: 165.29

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 705
Total Miles: 993

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 336
Car commuting miles: 207

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:3 Suburban rides:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:217


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 32 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 918
Total Miles : 983

martinsillo
Days: 30 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 297.13 (adding 52.69 commuter miles)
Total Miles: 323.54

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 165.29
Total Miles: 165.29

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 705
Total Miles: 993

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 403 
Car commuting miles: 427

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:3 Suburban rides:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:217


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Way to go, Normbilt! Let`s see if EBr ups the ante!


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Way to go, Normbilt! Let`s see if EBr ups the ante!


Ha, I thought you would never ask!

Normbilt
Days: 32 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 918
Total Miles : 983

martinsillo
Days: 30 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 297.13 (adding 52.69 commuter miles)
Total Miles: 323.54

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 165.29
Total Miles: 165.29

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

*EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 807
Total Miles: 1,120*

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 403
Car commuting miles: 427

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:3 Suburban rides:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:217


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

We`re living among legends :thumbsup:

EDIT: Whew- finally got to page two. No more twenty minute scroll to the last post for a while.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> We`re living among legends :thumbsup:
> 
> EDIT: Whew- finally got to page two. No more twenty minute scroll to the last post for a while.


:lol: hey Andy you can setup the view to less posts per page


----------



## crankyandy (Nov 9, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 32 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 918
Total Miles : 983

martinsillo
Days: 30 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 297.13 (adding 52.69 commuter miles)
Total Miles: 323.54

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 165.29
Total Miles: 165.29

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 807
Total Miles: 1,120

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 403
Car commuting miles: 427

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:7
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:430


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

The last few weeks have not been good to my totals. Crappy weather in the Northeast and a calf injury from running have brought me down. Only got 10 out of 20 commute days in February :sad: I should be on a freshly built CCC (CommuterCrossCheck) in a couple of days though which should ease the pain of missing so many days last month.

Haven't checked in here in a while, glad to see a few new names and the "regulars" continuing on!


Normbilt
Days: 32 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 918
Total Miles : 983

martinsillo
Days: 30 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 297.13 (adding 52.69 commuter miles)
Total Miles: 323.54

redwarrior
Days: 32 Commuter days and a bunch of offroad riding days, sometimes both
Commuter Miles: 371.1
Total Miles: 598.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 165.29
Total Miles: 165.29

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 807
Total Miles: 1,120

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 403
Car commuting miles: 427

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:7
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:430


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 34 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 972
Total Miles : *1063* 

martinsillo
Days: 30 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 297.13 (adding 52.69 commuter miles)
Total Miles: 323.54

redwarrior
Days: 32 Commuter days and a bunch of offroad riding days, sometimes both
Commuter Miles: 371.1
Total Miles: 598.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 165.29
Total Miles: 165.29

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 807
Total Miles: 1,120

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 403
Car commuting miles: 427

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:7
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:430


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

My First Road Ride of the Year Not going to work and No Snow.
Normbilt
Days: 34 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 972
Total Miles : *1102* 

martinsillo
Days: 30 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 297.13 (adding 52.69 commuter miles)
Total Miles: 323.54

redwarrior
Days: 32 Commuter days and a bunch of offroad riding days, sometimes both
Commuter Miles: 371.1
Total Miles: 598.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 165.29
Total Miles: 165.29

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 807
Total Miles: 1,120

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 403
Car commuting miles: 427

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:7
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:430


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 35 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 999
Total Miles : 1129 

martinsillo
Days: 30 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 297.13 (adding 52.69 commuter miles)
Total Miles: 323.54

redwarrior
Days: 32 Commuter days and a bunch of offroad riding days, sometimes both
Commuter Miles: 371.1
Total Miles: 598.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 165.29
Total Miles: 165.29

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 807
Total Miles: 1,120

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 403
Car commuting miles: 427

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:7
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:430


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 35 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 999
Total Miles : 1129

martinsillo
Days: 33 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 336.62
Total Miles: 363.03

redwarrior
Days: 32 Commuter days and a bunch of offroad riding days, sometimes both
Commuter Miles: 371.1
Total Miles: 598.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 165.29
Total Miles: 165.29

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 807
Total Miles: 1,120

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 403
Car commuting miles: 427

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:7
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:430


----------



## MikeOnBike (May 22, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 35 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 999
Total Miles : 1129

martinsillo
Days: 33 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 336.62
Total Miles: 363.03

redwarrior
Days: 32 Commuter days and a bunch of offroad riding days, sometimes both
Commuter Miles: 371.1
Total Miles: 598.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 165.29
Total Miles: 165.29

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 807
Total Miles: 1,120

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 403
Car commuting miles: 427

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:7
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:430

MikeOnBike
Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 28.5
Total Miles : 45.5


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 36 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1029
Total Miles : 1159

martinsillo
Days: 33 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 336.62
Total Miles: 363.03

redwarrior
Days: 32 Commuter days and a bunch of offroad riding days, sometimes both
Commuter Miles: 371.1
Total Miles: 598.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 165.29
Total Miles: 165.29

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 807
Total Miles: 1,120

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 403
Car commuting miles: 427

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:7
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:430

MikeOnBike
Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 28.5
Total Miles : 45.5


----------



## A girl from Seattle (May 3, 2007)

Normbilt
Days: 36 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1029
Total Miles : 1159

martinsillo
Days: 33 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 336.62
Total Miles: 363.03

redwarrior
Days: 32 Commuter days and a bunch of offroad riding days, sometimes both
Commuter Miles: 371.1
Total Miles: 598.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 165.29
Total Miles: 165.29

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 807
Total Miles: 1,120

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 403
Car commuting miles: 427

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:7
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:430

MikeOnBike
Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 28.5
Total Miles : 45.5


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 37 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1070
Total Miles : 1200

martinsillo
Days: 33 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 336.62
Total Miles: 363.03

redwarrior
Days: 32 Commuter days and a bunch of offroad riding days, sometimes both
Commuter Miles: 371.1
Total Miles: 598.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 165.29
Total Miles: 165.29

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 807
Total Miles: 1,120

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 403
Car commuting miles: 427

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:7
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:430

MikeOnBike
Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 28.5
Total Miles : 45.5


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 37 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1070
Total Miles : 1200

martinsillo
Days: 33 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 336.62
Total Miles: 363.03

redwarrior
Days: 32 Commuter days and a bunch of offroad riding days, sometimes both
Commuter Miles: 371.1
Total Miles: 598.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 165.29
Total Miles: 165.29

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,287

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 403
Car commuting miles: 427

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:7
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:430

MikeOnBike
Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 28.5
Total Miles : 45.5


----------



## MikeOnBike (May 22, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 37 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1070
Total Miles : 1200

martinsillo
Days: 33 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 336.62
Total Miles: 363.03

redwarrior
Days: 32 Commuter days and a bunch of offroad riding days, sometimes both
Commuter Miles: 371.1
Total Miles: 598.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 165.29
Total Miles: 165.29

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,287

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 403
Car commuting miles: 427

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:7
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:430

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 37 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1070
Total Miles : 1200

martinsillo
Days: 33 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 336.62
Total Miles: 363.03

redwarrior
Days: 32 Commuter days and a bunch of offroad riding days, sometimes both
Commuter Miles: 371.1
Total Miles: 598.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 165.29
Total Miles: 165.29

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,287

mtbxplorer woohoo 145 this week if I make it home 2nite! nice weather
Days 33
Commuter Miles: 505
Total Miles: 535
Car commuting miles: 462

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:7
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:430

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 38 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1101
Total Miles : 1231

martinsillo
Days: 33 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 336.62
Total Miles: 363.03

redwarrior
Days: 32 Commuter days and a bunch of offroad riding days, sometimes both
Commuter Miles: 371.1
Total Miles: 598.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 165.29
Total Miles: 165.29

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,287

mtbxplorer woohoo 145 this week if I make it home 2nite! nice weather
Days 33
Commuter Miles: 505
Total Miles: 535
Car commuting miles: 462

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:7
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:430

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A Girl from Seattle is riding a lot & should tell us more about her rides on the other commuter threads! :thumbsup: Us girls need a wee bit more representation here! And I don't know where Radioactive is, she probably melted in Vegas or got another bolt in her tire & is stuck on the road somewhere without internet access!


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Normbilt
Days: 38 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1101
Total Miles : 1231

martinsillo
Days: 33 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 336.62
Total Miles: 363.03

redwarrior
Days: 32 Commuter days and a bunch of offroad riding days, sometimes both
Commuter Miles: 371.1
Total Miles: 598.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 189.26
Total Miles: 198.04

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,287

mtbxplorer woohoo 145 this week if I make it home 2nite! nice weather
Days 33
Commuter Miles: 505
Total Miles: 535
Car commuting miles: 462

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:7
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:430

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65


----------



## crankyandy (Nov 9, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 38 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1101
Total Miles : 1231

martinsillo
Days: 33 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 336.62
Total Miles: 363.03

redwarrior
Days: 32 Commuter days and a bunch of offroad riding days, sometimes both
Commuter Miles: 371.1
Total Miles: 598.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 189.26
Total Miles: 198.04

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,287

mtbxplorer woohoo 145 this week if I make it home 2nite! nice weather
Days 33
Commuter Miles: 505
Total Miles: 535
Car commuting miles: 462

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:8
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:453

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Normbilt
Days: 38 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1101
Total Miles : 1231

martinsillo
Days: 33 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 336.62
Total Miles: 363.03

redwarrior
Days: 36 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 418.3
Total Miles: 689.1

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 189.26
Total Miles: 198.04

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,287

mtbxplorer woohoo 145 this week if I make it home 2nite! nice weather
Days 33
Commuter Miles: 505
Total Miles: 535
Car commuting miles: 462

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:8
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:453

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 38 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1101
Total Miles : 1231

martinsillo
Days: 36 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 376.25
Total Miles: 417.21

redwarrior
Days: 36 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 418.3
Total Miles: 689.1

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 189.26
Total Miles: 198.04

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,287

mtbxplorer woohoo 145 this week if I make it home 2nite! nice weather
Days 33
Commuter Miles: 505
Total Miles: 535
Car commuting miles: 462

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:8
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:453

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 38 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1130
Total Miles : 1276 

martinsillo
Days: 36 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 376.25
Total Miles: 417.21

redwarrior
Days: 36 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 418.3
Total Miles: 689.1

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 189.26
Total Miles: 198.04

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,287

mtbxplorer woohoo 145 this week if I make it home 2nite! nice weather
Days 33
Commuter Miles: 505
Total Miles: 535
Car commuting miles: 462

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:8
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:453

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 39 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1160
Total Miles : 1306 

martinsillo
Days: 36 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 376.25
Total Miles: 417.21

redwarrior
Days: 36 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 418.3
Total Miles: 689.1

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 189.26
Total Miles: 198.04

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,287

mtbxplorer woohoo 145 this week if I make it home 2nite! nice weather
Days 33
Commuter Miles: 505
Total Miles: 535
Car commuting miles: 462

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:8
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:453

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

That's it for this week. Smashed up the ergo lever on the roadie http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=603450 and I am going out of town Friday, so no chance to get out on the dirt until Monday.

Normbilt
Days: 39 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1160
Total Miles : 1306

martinsillo
Days: 36 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 376.25
Total Miles: 417.21

redwarrior
Days: 36 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 418.3
Total Miles: 689.1

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 189.26
Total Miles: 198.04

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,399

mtbxplorer woohoo 145 this week if I make it home 2nite! nice weather
Days 33
Commuter Miles: 505
Total Miles: 535
Car commuting miles: 462

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:8
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:453

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 39 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1160
Total Miles : 1306

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

redwarrior
Days: 36 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 418.3
Total Miles: 689.1

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 189.26
Total Miles: 198.04

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,399

mtbxplorer woohoo 145 this week if I make it home 2nite! nice weather
Days 33
Commuter Miles: 505
Total Miles: 535
Car commuting miles: 462

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:8
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:453

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 40 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1186
Total Miles : 1332 

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

redwarrior
Days: 36 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 418.3
Total Miles: 689.1

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 189.26
Total Miles: 198.04

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,399

mtbxplorer woohoo 145 this week if I make it home 2nite! nice weather
Days 33
Commuter Miles: 505
Total Miles: 535
Car commuting miles: 462

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:8
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:453

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Normbilt
Days: 40 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1186
Total Miles : 1332

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 189.26
Total Miles: 198.04

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,399

mtbxplorer woohoo 145 this week if I make it home 2nite! nice weather
Days 33
Commuter Miles: 505
Total Miles: 535
Car commuting miles: 462

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:8
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:453

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 40 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1186
Total Miles : 1332

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 189.26
Total Miles: 198.04

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,399

mtbxplorer 
Days 36
Commuter Miles: 545
Total Miles: 575
Car commuting miles: 625

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:8
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:453

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Normbilt
Days: 40 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1186
Total Miles : 1332

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 224.24
Total Miles: 233.02

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,399

mtbxplorer
Days 36
Commuter Miles: 545
Total Miles: 575
Car commuting miles: 625

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:8
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:453

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 41 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1231
Total Miles : 1377

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 224.24
Total Miles: 233.02

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,399

mtbxplorer
Days 36
Commuter Miles: 545
Total Miles: 575
Car commuting miles: 625

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:8
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:453

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65


----------



## AZnewbie (Oct 14, 2009)

I would like to add myself to this list now that I have done my first round trip to work.
AZNewbie
Days:2
Commuter Miles: 27.5
Total Miles: 27.5


Normbilt
Days: 41 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1231
Total Miles : 1377

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 224.24
Total Miles: 233.02

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,399

mtbxplorer
Days 36
Commuter Miles: 545
Total Miles: 575
Car commuting miles: 625

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:8
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:453

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 42 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1262
Total Miles : 1408 

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

mtbxplorer
Days 36
Commuter Miles: 545
Total Miles: 575
Car commuting miles: 625

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 224.24
Total Miles: 233.02

EBrider
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,399

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

crankyandy
Commuter days:7 Suburban rides:8
Commuter Miles:312
Total Miles:453

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

AZNewbie
Days:2
Commuter Miles: 27.5
Total Miles: 27.5


----------



## crankyandy (Nov 9, 2009)

One Colorful Rider

Normbilt's Avatar
Join Date: Jan 2004
Posts: 577

Normbilt
Days: 42 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1262
Total Miles : 1408

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

mtbxplorer
Days 36
Commuter Miles: 545
Total Miles: 575
Car commuting miles: 625

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 224.24
Total Miles: 233.02

EBrider
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,399

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.


crankyandy
Commuter days:8 Suburban rides:10 +a couple mtb rides not included(finally)
Commuter Miles:352
Total Miles:483

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

AZNewbie
Days:2
Commuter Miles: 27.5
Total Miles: 27.5


----------



## AZnewbie (Oct 14, 2009)

AZNewbie
Days:4
Commuter Miles: 59.5
Total Miles: 59.5

Normbilt's Avatar
Join Date: Jan 2004
Posts: 577

Normbilt
Days: 42 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1262
Total Miles : 1408

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

mtbxplorer
Days 36
Commuter Miles: 545
Total Miles: 575
Car commuting miles: 625

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 224.24
Total Miles: 233.02

EBrider
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,399

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.


crankyandy
Commuter days:8 Suburban rides:10 +a couple mtb rides not included(finally)
Commuter Miles:352
Total Miles:483

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

AZNewbie
Days:2
Commuter Miles: 27.5
Total Miles: 27.5


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 43 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1292
Total Miles : 1438 

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

mtbxplorer
Days 36
Commuter Miles: 545
Total Miles: 575
Car commuting miles: 625

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 224.24
Total Miles: 233.02

EBrider
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,399

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

crankyandy
Commuter days:8 Suburban rides:10 +a couple mtb rides not included(finally)
Commuter Miles:352
Total Miles:483

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

AZNewbie
Days:4
Commuter Miles: 59.5
Total Miles: 59.5


----------



## AZnewbie (Oct 14, 2009)

AZNewbie
Days:5
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Miles: 78

Normbilt
Days: 43 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1292
Total Miles : 1438 

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

mtbxplorer
Days 36
Commuter Miles: 545
Total Miles: 575
Car commuting miles: 625

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 224.24
Total Miles: 233.02

EBrider
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,399

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.


crankyandy
Commuter days:8 Suburban rides:10 +a couple mtb rides not included(finally)
Commuter Miles:352
Total Miles:483

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

I rearranged Posts by days of commuting not by mileage

Normbilt
Days: 44 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1328
Total Miles : 1474 

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

mtbxplorer
Days 36
Commuter Miles: 545
Total Miles: 575
Car commuting miles: 625

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 224.24
Total Miles: 233.02

EBrider
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,399

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

crankyandy
Commuter days:8 Suburban rides:10 +a couple mtb rides not included(finally)
Commuter Miles:352
Total Miles:483

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65

AZNewbie
Days:5
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Miles: 78

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Month of March:
21 bike commutes
1 Toyota commute (no accelerator issues)
374 pedaled miles

Normbilt
Days: 44 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1328
Total Miles : 1474

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

mtbxplorer
Days 36
Commuter Miles: 545
Total Miles: 575
Car commuting miles: 625

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 224.24
Total Miles: 233.02

EBrider
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,399

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

crankyandy
Commuter days:8 Suburban rides:10 +a couple mtb rides not included(finally)
Commuter Miles:352
Total Miles:483

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65

AZNewbie
Days:5
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Miles: 78

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12[/QUOTE]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Month of March:
21 bike commutes
1 Toyota commute (no accelerator issues)  Norm Likes This 
374 pedaled miles

Normbilt
Days: 45 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1358
Total Miles : 1504 

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

mtbxplorer
Days 36
Commuter Miles: 545
Total Miles: 575
Car commuting miles: 625

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 224.24
Total Miles: 233.02

EBrider
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 909
Total Miles: 1,399

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

crankyandy
Commuter days:8 Suburban rides:10 +a couple mtb rides not included(finally)
Commuter Miles:352
Total Miles:483

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65

AZNewbie
Days:5
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Miles: 78

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12[/quote]


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Normbilt
Days: 45 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1358
Total Miles : 1504

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

mtbxplorer
Days 36
Commuter Miles: 545
Total Miles: 575
Car commuting miles: 625

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 224.24
Total Miles: 233.02

EBrider
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 1,011
Total Miles: 1,456

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.


crankyandy
Commuter days:8 Suburban rides:10 +a couple mtb rides not included(finally)
Commuter Miles:352
Total Miles:483

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65

AZNewbie
Days:5
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Miles: 78

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Normbilt
Days: 45 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1358
Total Miles : 1504

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

mtbxplorer
Days 38
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: 615
Car commuting miles: 745

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 224.24
Total Miles: 233.02

EBrider
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 1,011
Total Miles: 1,456

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.


crankyandy
Commuter days:8 Suburban rides:10 +a couple mtb rides not included(finally)
Commuter Miles:352
Total Miles:483

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65

AZNewbie
Days:5
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Miles: 78

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Normbilt
Days: 45 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1358
Total Miles : 1504

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

mtbxplorer
Days 38
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: 615
Car commuting miles: 745

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 257.07
Total Miles: 284.10

EBrider
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 1,011
Total Miles: 1,456

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.


crankyandy
Commuter days:8 Suburban rides:10 +a couple mtb rides not included(finally)
Commuter Miles:352
Total Miles:483

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65

AZNewbie
Days:5
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Miles: 78

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Days: 46 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1388
Total Miles : 1534 

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 257.07
Total Miles: 284.10

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

mtbxplorer
Days 38
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: 615
Car commuting miles: 745

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 1,011
Total Miles: 1,456

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

crankyandy
Commuter days:8 Suburban rides:10 +a couple mtb rides not included(finally)
Commuter Miles:352
Total Miles:483

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65

AZNewbie
Days:5
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Miles: 78

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## crankyandy (Nov 9, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one


Normbilt
Days: 46 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 1388
Total Miles : 1534

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 257.07
Total Miles: 284.10

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

mtbxplorer
Days 38
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: 615
Car commuting miles: 745


MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373


EBrider
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 1,011
Total Miles: 1,456

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.


crankyandy
Commuter days:9 
Commuter Miles:396
Total Miles:548

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65

AZNewbie
Days:5
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Miles: 78

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 48
Commuter Miles: 1418
Total Miles : 1581
Edit 04/04/10 First Mountain Bike Ride At Kettle Moraine today

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 257.07
Total Miles: 284.10

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

mtbxplorer
Days 38
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: 615
Car commuting miles: 745

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 1,011
Total Miles: 1,456

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 400
Total Miles: 827

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

crankyandy
Commuter days:9 
Commuter Miles:396
Total Miles:548

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65

AZNewbie
Days:5
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Miles: 78

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## A girl from Seattle (May 3, 2007)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 48
Commuter Miles: 1418
Total Miles : 1581
Edit 04/04/10 First Mountain Bike Ride At Kettle Moraine today

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 257.07
Total Miles: 284.10

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

mtbxplorer
Days 38
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: 615
Car commuting miles: 745

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 1,011
Total Miles: 1,456

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

crankyandy
Commuter days:9
Commuter Miles:396
Total Miles:548

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65

AZNewbie
Days:5
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Miles: 78

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12



mtbxplorer said:


> A Girl from Seattle is riding a lot & should tell us more about her rides on the other commuter threads! :thumbsup: Us girls need a wee bit more representation here!


Thanks mtbxplorer! Agreed! I will try to post up more often on the other commuting threads! Commuting is getting a little bit routine compared to singletrack rides, but it has really improved my life a lot in so many important ways. So nice to get to work feeling awake and proud of myself instead of stressed out from fighting traffic!

Y'all are doing great, good job to every single person who goes out there in the morning and rides in instead of getting in the nice warm tempting car. :thumbsup:


----------



## AZnewbie (Oct 14, 2009)

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 48
Commuter Miles: 1418
Total Miles : 1581
Edit 04/04/10 First Mountain Bike Ride At Kettle Moraine today

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 257.07
Total Miles: 284.10

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

mtbxplorer
Days 38
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: 615
Car commuting miles: 745

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 1,011
Total Miles: 1,456

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

crankyandy
Commuter days:9
Commuter Miles:396
Total Miles:548

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65

AZNewbie
Days:5
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Miles: 78

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 49
Commuter Miles: 1442
Total Miles : 1609

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 257.07
Total Miles: 284.10

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

mtbxplorer
Days 38
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: 615
Car commuting miles: 745

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 1,011
Total Miles: 1,456

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:9
Commuter Miles:396
Total Miles:548

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 50
Commuter Miles: 1472
Total Miles : 1645

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 257.07
Total Miles: 284.10

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

mtbxplorer
Days 38
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: 615
Car commuting miles: 745

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 1,011
Total Miles: 1,456

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:9
Commuter Miles:396
Total Miles:548

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 50
Commuter Miles: 1472
Total Miles : 1645


redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 44
Commuter Miles: 284.67
Total Miles: 312.38

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

mtbxplorer
Days 38
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: 615
Car commuting miles: 745

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 1,011
Total Miles: 1,456

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:9
Commuter Miles:396
Total Miles:548

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65


wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 51
Commuter Miles: 1501
Total Miles : 1674

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 44
Commuter Miles: 284.67
Total Miles: 312.38

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days 3 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 401.82 ... adding my 25.57 miles of this short week
Total Miles: 442.78

mtbxplorer
Days 38
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: 615
Car commuting miles: 745

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 1,011
Total Miles: 1,456

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:9
Commuter Miles:396
Total Miles:548

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 51
Commuter Miles: 1501
Total Miles : 1674

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 44
Commuter Miles: 284.67
Total Miles: 312.38

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 446.49
Total Miles: 649.03

mtbxplorer
Days 38
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: 615
Car commuting miles: 745

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 1,011
Total Miles: 1,456

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:9
Commuter Miles:396
Total Miles:548

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65


wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 51
Commuter Miles: 1501
Total Miles : 1674

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 44
Commuter Miles: 284.67
Total Miles: 312.38

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 446.49
Total Miles: 649.03

mtbxplorer
Days 38
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: 615
Car commuting miles: 745

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 1,130
Total Miles: 1,625

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:9
Commuter Miles:396
Total Miles:548

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65


wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 53
Commuter Miles: 1555
Total Miles : 1728

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 44
Commuter Miles: 284.67
Total Miles: 312.38

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 446.49
Total Miles: 649.03

mtbxplorer
Days 38
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: 615
Car commuting miles: 745

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 1,130
Total Miles: 1,625

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:9
Commuter Miles:396
Total Miles:548

MikeOnBike
Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 48
Total Miles : 65

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## MikeOnBike (May 22, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 53
Commuter Miles: 1555
Total Miles : 1728

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 44
Commuter Miles: 284.67
Total Miles: 312.38

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 446.49
Total Miles: 649.03

mtbxplorer
Days 38
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: 615
Car commuting miles: 745

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 1,130
Total Miles: 1,625

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:9
Commuter Miles:396
Total Miles:548

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:13
Commuter Miles: 117
Total Miles : 152

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## crankyandy (Nov 9, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 53
Commuter Miles: 1555
Total Miles : 1728

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 44
Commuter Miles: 284.67
Total Miles: 312.38

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 446.49
Total Miles: 649.03

mtbxplorer
Days 38
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: 615
Car commuting miles: 745

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 1,130
Total Miles: 1,625

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:12
Commuter Miles:525
Total Miles:677

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:13
Commuter Miles: 117
Total Miles : 152

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12
__________________
'08 Jamis Dakota 29er
'92 Hardrock Commute


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 54
Commuter Miles: 1585
Total Miles : 1800
Had a Nice 40 mile road bike ride on Sunday Morning just for fun


redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 44
Commuter Miles: 284.67
Total Miles: 312.38

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 446.49
Total Miles: 649.03

mtbxplorer
Days 38
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: 615
Car commuting miles: 745

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 1,130
Total Miles: 1,625

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:12
Commuter Miles:525
Total Miles:677

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:13
Commuter Miles: 117
Total Miles : 152

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 55
Commuter Miles: 1617
Total Miles : 1837


redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 44
Commuter Miles: 284.67
Total Miles: 312.38

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 446.49
Total Miles: 649.03

mtbxplorer
Days 38
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: 615
Car commuting miles: 745

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 1,130
Total Miles: 1,625

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:12
Commuter Miles:525
Total Miles:677

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:13
Commuter Miles: 117
Total Miles : 152

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 56
Commuter Miles: 1646
Total Miles : 1866


redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 44
Commuter Miles: 284.67
Total Miles: 312.38

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 446.49
Total Miles: 649.03

mtbxplorer
Days 38
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: 615
Car commuting miles: 745

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 1,130
Total Miles: 1,625

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:12
Commuter Miles:525
Total Miles:677

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:13
Commuter Miles: 117
Total Miles : 152

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

]rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 56
Commuter Miles: 1646
Total Miles : 1866

Sportsman
Commuter days 54
Commuter Miles 1802
Total Miles 2382
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 44
Commuter Miles: 284.67
Total Miles: 312.38

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 446.49
Total Miles: 649.03

mtbxplorer
Days 38
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: 615
Car commuting miles: 745

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 1,130
Total Miles: 1,625

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:12
Commuter Miles:525
Total Miles:677

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:13
Commuter Miles: 117
Total Miles : 152

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 56
Commuter Miles: 1646
Total Miles : 1866

Sportsman
Commuter days 54
Commuter Miles 1802
Total Miles 2382
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 44
Commuter Miles: 284.67
Total Miles: 312.38

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 446.49
Total Miles: 649.03

mtbxplorer
Days 44
Commuter Miles: 695
Total Miles: 715
Car commuting miles: 965

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 1,130
Total Miles: 1,625

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:12
Commuter Miles:525
Total Miles:677

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:13
Commuter Miles: 117
Total Miles : 152

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 56
Commuter Miles: 1646
Total Miles : 1866

Sportsman
Commuter days 54
Commuter Miles 1802
Total Miles 2382
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 319.5
Total Miles: 347.21

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 446.49
Total Miles: 649.03

mtbxplorer
Days 44
Commuter Miles: 695
Total Miles: 715
Car commuting miles: 965

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 1,130
Total Miles: 1,625

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:12
Commuter Miles:525
Total Miles:677

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:13
Commuter Miles: 117
Total Miles : 152

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 56
Commuter Miles: 1646
Total Miles : 1866

Sportsman
Commuter days 54
Commuter Miles 1802
Total Miles 2382
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 319.5
Total Miles: 347.21

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 446.49
Total Miles: 649.03

mtbxplorer
Days 44
Commuter Miles: 695
Total Miles: 715
Car commuting miles: 965

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 1,218
Total Miles: 1,738

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:12
Commuter Miles:525
Total Miles:677

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:13
Commuter Miles: 117
Total Miles : 152

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 57
Commuter Miles: 1675
Total Miles : 1895

Sportsman
Commuter days 54
Commuter Miles 1802
Total Miles 2382
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 319.5
Total Miles: 347.21

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 446.49
Total Miles: 649.03

mtbxplorer
Days 44
Commuter Miles: 695
Total Miles: 715
Car commuting miles: 965

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 1,218
Total Miles: 1,738

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:12
Commuter Miles:525
Total Miles:677

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:13
Commuter Miles: 117
Total Miles : 152

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 58
Commuter Miles: 1706
Total Miles : 1926

Sportsman
Commuter days 54
Commuter Miles 1802
Total Miles 2382
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 319.5
Total Miles: 347.21

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 446.49
Total Miles: 649.03

mtbxplorer
Days 44
Commuter Miles: 695
Total Miles: 715
Car commuting miles: 965

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 1,218
Total Miles: 1,738

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:12
Commuter Miles:525
Total Miles:677

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:13
Commuter Miles: 117
Total Miles : 152

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## MikeOnBike (May 22, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 58
Commuter Miles: 1706
Total Miles : 1926

Sportsman
Commuter days 54
Commuter Miles 1802
Total Miles 2382
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 319.5
Total Miles: 347.21

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 446.49
Total Miles: 649.03

mtbxplorer
Days 44
Commuter Miles: 695
Total Miles: 715
Car commuting miles: 965

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 1,218
Total Miles: 1,738

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:12
Commuter Miles:525
Total Miles:677

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:18
Commuter Miles: 173
Total Miles : 244

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 59
Commuter Miles: 1736
Total Miles : 1977

Sportsman
Commuter days 54
Commuter Miles 1802
Total Miles 2382
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 319.5
Total Miles: 347.21

martinsillo
Days: 38 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 446.49
Total Miles: 649.03

mtbxplorer
Days 44
Commuter Miles: 695
Total Miles: 715
Car commuting miles: 965

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 1,218
Total Miles: 1,738

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:12
Commuter Miles:525
Total Miles:677

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:18
Commuter Miles: 173
Total Miles : 244

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Normbilt
Commuter Days 59
Commuter Miles: 1736
Total Miles : 1977

Sportsman
Commuter days 54
Commuter Miles 1802
Total Miles 2382
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 319.5
Total Miles: 347.21

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

mtbxplorer
Days 44
Commuter Miles: 695
Total Miles: 715
Car commuting miles: 965

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

EBrider
Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 1,218
Total Miles: 1,738

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:12
Commuter Miles:525
Total Miles:677

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:18
Commuter Miles: 173
Total Miles : 244

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 61
Commuter Miles: 1813
Total Miles : 2059

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Sportsman
Commuter days 54
Commuter Miles 1802
Total Miles 2382
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 319.5
Total Miles: 347.21

mtbxplorer
Days 44
Commuter Miles: 695
Total Miles: 715
Car commuting miles: 965

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 1,218
Total Miles: 1,738

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:18
Commuter Miles: 173
Total Miles : 244

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:12
Commuter Miles:525
Total Miles:677

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 61
Commuter Miles: 1813
Total Miles : 2059

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Sportsman
Commuter days 54
Commuter Miles 1802
Total Miles 2382
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 319.5
Total Miles: 347.21

mtbxplorer
Days 44
Commuter Miles: 695
Total Miles: 715
Car commuting miles: 965

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 1,320
Total Miles: 1,862 (342 dirt, 1,520 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:18
Commuter Miles: 173
Total Miles : 244

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:12
Commuter Miles:525
Total Miles:677

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 61
Commuter Miles: 1813
Total Miles : 2059

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Sportsman
Commuter days 54
Commuter Miles 1802
Total Miles 2382
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 352.9
Total Miles: 380.61

mtbxplorer
Days 44
Commuter Miles: 695
Total Miles: 715
Car commuting miles: 965

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 1,320
Total Miles: 1,862 (342 dirt, 1,520 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:18
Commuter Miles: 173
Total Miles : 244

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:12
Commuter Miles:525
Total Miles:677

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

 Normbilt
Commuter Days 62
Commuter Miles: 1843
Total Miles : 2089 

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Sportsman
Commuter days 54
Commuter Miles 1802
Total Miles 2382
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 352.9
Total Miles: 380.61

mtbxplorer
Days 44
Commuter Miles: 695
Total Miles: 715
Car commuting miles: 965

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 1,320
Total Miles: 1,862 (342 dirt, 1,520 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:18
Commuter Miles: 173
Total Miles : 244

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:12
Commuter Miles:525
Total Miles:677

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

My commuting was doing so well—from April 2008 to April 2009 I had done more than 7,200 miles, but three weeks into April 2009 I was informed that my job was being outsourced to India. Needless to say, my commuting mileage has been zero since then, except for the two times I rode my bike to the unemployment office…

However, that hasn’t been keeping me from doing at least 5.1 miles, five days per week on my 29er—my two boys in tow round-trip in the Burley trailer to school, and some days another 5.1 miles round-trip back from school. Usually, once I get the initial 5.1 miles in in the morning, I feel all “warmed up”, and then proceed to either get on my Ridley Damocles or my funbike (2009 Anniversary Edition Surly 1x1) and belt out between 20 and 50 more miles.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> My commuting was doing so well-from April 2008 to April 2009 I had done more than 7,200 miles, but three weeks into April 2009 I was informed that my job was being outsourced to India. Needless to say, my commuting mileage has been zero since then, except for the two times I rode my bike to the unemployment office&#8230;


Wow, just think how many miles you`d have racked up if you took to riding to India and back every day!

Seriously though, I`ve seen from your posts on rbr that you`ve been unemployed for a while- hope you find something soon. Also, I don`t know exactly what the rest of the posters are counting (no real rules to this thread), but any kind of utility riding that you do on a regular schedule sounds like commute to me. Whether it`s from home to work, to school, or to the day care center.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 62
Commuter Miles: 1843
Total Miles : 2089

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Sportsman
Commuter days 54
Commuter Miles 1802
Total Miles 2382
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 352.9
Total Miles: 380.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828


redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 1,320
Total Miles: 1,862 (342 dirt, 1,520 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:18
Commuter Miles: 173
Total Miles : 244

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:12
Commuter Miles:525
Total Miles:677

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12


----------



## 05PoorChoice85 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sometimes having gear, weather and ever other opportunity at my disposal isn't enough; I want in on this too for motivations sake, to a degree. You guys put up some serious numbers. 

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 62
Commuter Miles: 1843
Total Miles : 2089

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Sportsman
Commuter days 54
Commuter Miles 1802
Total Miles 2382
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 352.9
Total Miles: 380.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828


redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 1,320
Total Miles: 1,862 (342 dirt, 1,520 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:18
Commuter Miles: 173
Total Miles : 244

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:12
Commuter Miles:525
Total Miles:677

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 15 + (6*2) + 3 + 8 = 38 (I take what I can get)


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 63
Commuter Miles: 1868
Total Miles : 2114
 All my commuter miles are All rides to work and home. Total miles are Commuter miles plus off day riding and Grocery or errand miles 

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Sportsman
Commuter days 54
Commuter Miles 1802
Total Miles 2382
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 352.9
Total Miles: 380.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 1,320
Total Miles: 1,862 (342 dirt, 1,520 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:18
Commuter Miles: 173
Total Miles : 244

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:12
Commuter Miles:525
Total Miles:677

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 15 + (6*2) + 3 + 8 = 38


----------



## crankyandy (Nov 9, 2009)

One Colorful Rider

Normbilt's Avatar
Join Date: Jan 2004
Posts: 607

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 63
Commuter Miles: 1868
Total Miles : 2114
All my commuter miles are All rides to work and home. Total miles are Commuter miles plus off day riding and Grocery or errand miles

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Sportsman
Commuter days 54
Commuter Miles 1802
Total Miles 2382
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 352.9
Total Miles: 380.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828


redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 1,320
Total Miles: 1,862 (342 dirt, 1,520 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:18
Commuter Miles: 173
Total Miles : 244

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:14
Commuter Miles:624
Total Miles:776
only commuted twice last week, but at least I took the long way once:madman: 

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 15 + (6*2) + 3 + 8 = 38


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 63
Commuter Miles: 1868
Total Miles : 2114
All my commuter miles are All rides to work and home. Total miles are Commuter miles plus off day riding and Grocery or errand miles

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 352.9
Total Miles: 380.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 1,320
Total Miles: 1,862 (342 dirt, 1,520 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:18
Commuter Miles: 173
Total Miles : 244

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:14
Commuter Miles:624
Total Miles:776
only commuted twice last week, but at least I took the long way once:madman:

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 15 + (6*2) + 3 + 8 = 38[/QUOTE]


----------



## MikeOnBike (May 22, 2009)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 63
Commuter Miles: 1868
Total Miles : 2114
All my commuter miles are All rides to work and home. Total miles are Commuter miles plus off day riding and Grocery or errand miles

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 352.9
Total Miles: 380.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 1,320
Total Miles: 1,862 (342 dirt, 1,520 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:22
Commuter Miles: 220
Total Miles : 339

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:14
Commuter Miles:624
Total Miles:776
only commuted twice last week, but at least I took the long way once

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 15 + (6*2) + 3 + 8 = 38[/quote]


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Wow, just think how many miles you`d have racked up if you took to riding to India and back every day!
> 
> Seriously though, I`ve seen from your posts on rbr that you`ve been unemployed for a while- hope you find something soon. Also, I don`t know exactly what the rest of the posters are counting (no real rules to this thread), but any kind of utility riding that you do on a regular schedule sounds like commute to me. Whether it`s from home to work, to school, or to the day care center.


True, true! I've approximated the towed weight to be just looming around 100 pounds (Burley D'lite ST + 3.8 year old + 5.4 year old + their lunch boxes + two 1.1 pound 14.8V lithium ion cells + custom-made safety lighting), and then there's the 29er which has another two 14.8V lithium polymer ion cells + custom lighting + first aid kit + tools + dual Bosch car horns, etc. Yeah, it's pretty much like riding up hills anywhere you go at that point. As for the unemployment, four positions with Google in Mountain View have opened up just before the weekend which I am apparently qualified for. One of my wife's friends works there so we'll see if she can put any leverage under the Googwheels.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 64
Commuter Miles: 1898
Total Miles : 2144
 my commuter miles are All rides to work and home. Total miles are Commuter miles plus off day riding and Grocery or errand miles 

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 352.9
Total Miles: 380.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 1,320
Total Miles: 1,862 (342 dirt, 1,520 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:22
Commuter Miles: 220
Total Miles : 339

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:14
Commuter Miles:624
Total Miles:776
only commuted twice last week, but at least I took the long way once

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 15 + (6*2) + 3 + 8 = 38[/quote]


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 64
Commuter Miles: 1898
Total Miles : 2144
 my commuter miles are All rides to work and home. Total miles are Commuter miles plus off day riding and Grocery or errand miles 

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 352.9
Total Miles: 380.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 1,320
Total Miles: 1,862 (342 dirt, 1,520 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:22
Commuter Miles: 220
Total Miles : 339

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:14
Commuter Miles:624
Total Miles:776
only commuted twice last week, but at least I took the long way once

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 15 + (6*2) + 3 + 8 = 38

BrianMc
Days: 1 (new job won't get many cycling days though)
Commuter miles 6
Total Miles 967.4 (My out-of-work non-commute commute plus errands)


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 65
Commuter Miles: 1932
Total Miles : 2178

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 352.9
Total Miles: 380.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 1,320
Total Miles: 1,862 (342 dirt, 1,520 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:22
Commuter Miles: 220
Total Miles : 339

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:14
Commuter Miles:624
Total Miles:776
only commuted twice last week, but at least I took the long way once

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 15 + (6*2) + 3 + 8 = 38

BrianMc
Days: 1 (new job won't get many cycling days though)
Commuter miles 6
Total Miles 967.4 (My out-of-work non-commute commute plus errands)


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 65
Commuter Miles: 1932
Total Miles : 2178

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 352.9
Total Miles: 380.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 1,320
Total Miles: 1,862 (342 dirt, 1,520 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:22
Commuter Miles: 220
Total Miles : 339

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:14
Commuter Miles:624
Total Miles:776
only commuted twice last week, but at least I took the long way once

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 3 (new job won't get many cycling days though)
Commuter miles 16 (library stop on way home day 2)
Total Miles 977.4 (My out-of-work non-commute commute plus errands)[/QUOTE]

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 15 + (6*2) + 3 + 8 = 38


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 66
Commuter Miles: 1962
Total Miles : 2215

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 352.9
Total Miles: 380.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 1,320
Total Miles: 1,862 (342 dirt, 1,520 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:22
Commuter Miles: 220
Total Miles : 339

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:14
Commuter Miles:624
Total Miles:776
only commuted twice last week, but at least I took the long way once

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 3 (new job won't get many cycling days though)
Commuter miles 16 (library stop on way home day 2)
Total Miles 977.4 (My out-of-work non-commute commute plus errands)[/quote]

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 15 + (6*2) + 3 + 8 = 38


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 66
Commuter Miles: 1962
Total Miles : 2215

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 352.9
Total Miles: 380.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1,388
Total Miles: 2,045 (342 dirt, 1,702 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:22
Commuter Miles: 220
Total Miles : 339

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:14
Commuter Miles:624
Total Miles:776
only commuted twice last week, but at least I took the long way once

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 3 (new job won't get many cycling days though)
Commuter miles 16 (library stop on way home day 2)
Total Miles 977.4 (My out-of-work non-commute commute plus errands)[/quote]

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 15 + (6*2) + 3 + 8 = 38


----------



## codwater (Jan 20, 2009)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 66
Commuter Miles: 1962
Total Miles : 2215

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 352.9
Total Miles: 380.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1,388
Total Miles: 2,045 (342 dirt, 1,702 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:22
Commuter Miles: 220
Total Miles : 339

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:14
Commuter Miles:624
Total Miles:776
only commuted twice last week, but at least I took the long way once

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 3 (new job won't get many cycling days though)
Commuter miles 16 (library stop on way home day 2)
Total Miles 977.4 (My out-of-work non-commute commute plus errands)[/quote]

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 15 + (6*2) + 3 + 8 = 38

Codwater
Days: 1
Commuter miles: 11
Total miles: ?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 66
Commuter Miles: 1962
Total Miles : 2215

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 56
Commuter Miles: 448?
Total Miles: 854
Internal combustion commutes: one

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 352.9
Total Miles: 380.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1,388
Total Miles: 2,045 (342 dirt, 1,702 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:22
Commuter Miles: 220
Total Miles : 339

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:14
Commuter Miles:624
Total Miles:776
only commuted twice last week, but at least I took the long way once

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 4 (new job won't get many cycling days though)
Commuter miles 22 (library stop on way home day 2)
Total Miles 983.4 (My out-of-work non-commute commute plus errands)

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 15 + (6*2) + 3 + 8 = 38

Codwater
Days: 1
Commuter miles: 11
Total miles: ?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I rode to a job interview the other day. Well, actually, it was meeting up with my former manager from one year and eleven days ago. Yes, they want to hire me back again, but as a cun-tractor. 31.86 mile round-trip. Does that qualify as “commuting”???


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*April pedaling*

April was a good month. I think I`m back up to where I left off last Fall- hope to keep it up better over the Winter next time.
21 RT bike commutes
1 car commute
465 pedaled (including wind assisted) miles

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 66
Commuter Miles: 1962
Total Miles : 2215

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 352.9
Total Miles: 380.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1,388
Total Miles: 2,045 (342 dirt, 1,702 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:22
Commuter Miles: 220
Total Miles : 339

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:14
Commuter Miles:624
Total Miles:776
only commuted twice last week, but at least I took the long way once

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 4 (new job won't get many cycling days though)
Commuter miles 22 (library stop on way home day 2)
Total Miles 983.4 (My out-of-work non-commute commute plus errands)

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 15 + (6*2) + 3 + 8 = 38

Codwater
Days: 1
Commuter miles: 11
Total miles: ?


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

April was a good month. I think I`m back up to where I left off last Fall- hope to keep it up better over the Winter next time.
21 RT bike commutes
1 car commute
465 pedaled (including wind assisted) miles

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 66
Commuter Miles: 1962
Total Miles : 2215

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 58
Commuter Miles: 378.9
Total Miles: 406.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1,388
Total Miles: 2,045 (342 dirt, 1,702 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:22
Commuter Miles: 220
Total Miles : 339

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:14
Commuter Miles:624
Total Miles:776
only commuted twice last week, but at least I took the long way once

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 4 (new job won't get many cycling days though)
Commuter miles 22 (library stop on way home day 2)
Total Miles 983.4 (My out-of-work non-commute commute plus errands)

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 15 + (6*2) + 3 + 8 = 38

Codwater
Days: 1
Commuter miles: 11
Total miles: ?


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 67
Commuter Miles: 1998
Total Miles : 2257

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 58
Commuter Miles: 378.9
Total Miles: 406.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1,388
Total Miles: 2,045 (342 dirt, 1,702 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:22
Commuter Miles: 220
Total Miles : 339

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:14
Commuter Miles:624
Total Miles:776
only commuted twice last week, but at least I took the long way once

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 4 (new job won't get many cycling days though)
Commuter miles 22 (library stop on way home day 2)
Total Miles 983.4 (My out-of-work non-commute commute plus errands)

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 15 + (6*2) + 3 + 8 = 38

Codwater
Days: 1
Commuter miles: 11
Total miles: ?


----------



## crankyandy (Nov 9, 2009)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 67
Commuter Miles: 1998
Total Miles : 2257

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 58
Commuter Miles: 378.9
Total Miles: 406.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1,388
Total Miles: 2,045 (342 dirt, 1,702 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:22
Commuter Miles: 220
Total Miles : 339

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875


wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 4 (new job won't get many cycling days though)
Commuter miles 22 (library stop on way home day 2)
Total Miles 983.4 (My out-of-work non-commute commute plus errands)

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 15 + (6*2) + 3 + 8 = 38

Codwater
Days: 1
Commuter miles: 11
Total miles: ?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 67
Commuter Miles: 1998
Total Miles : 2257

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 58
Commuter Miles: 378.9
Total Miles: 406.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1,388
Total Miles: 2,045 (342 dirt, 1,702 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:22
Commuter Miles: 220
Total Miles : 339

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 4 
Commuter miles 22 
Total Miles 998.6 (If I'd realized another 1.5 laps of the neighborhood would be my grand...)

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 15 + (6*2) + 3 + 8 = 38

Codwater
Days: 1
Commuter miles: 11
Total miles: ?


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 68
Commuter Miles: 2028
Total Miles : 2281

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 58
Commuter Miles: 378.9
Total Miles: 406.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1,388
Total Miles: 2,045 (342 dirt, 1,702 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:22
Commuter Miles: 220
Total Miles : 339

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 4 
Commuter miles 22 
Total Miles 998.6 (If I'd realized another 1.5 laps of the neighborhood would be my grand...)

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 15 + (6*2) + 3 + 8 = 38

Codwater
Days: 1
Commuter miles: 11
Total miles: ?


----------



## 05PoorChoice85 (Feb 11, 2009)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 68
Commuter Miles: 2028
Total Miles : 2281

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 58
Commuter Miles: 378.9
Total Miles: 406.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1,388
Total Miles: 2,045 (342 dirt, 1,702 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:22
Commuter Miles: 220
Total Miles : 339

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 4
Commuter miles 22
Total Miles 998.6 (If I'd realized another 1.5 laps of the neighborhood would be my grand...)

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before. 

Codwater
Days: 1
Commuter miles: 11
Total miles: ?


----------



## MikeOnBike (May 22, 2009)

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 68
Commuter Miles: 2028
Total Miles : 2281

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 58
Commuter Miles: 378.9
Total Miles: 406.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1,388
Total Miles: 2,045 (342 dirt, 1,702 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:25
Commuter Miles: 255
Total Miles : 375

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 4
Commuter miles 22
Total Miles 998.6 (If I'd realized another 1.5 laps of the neighborhood would be my grand...)

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before.

Codwater
Days: 1
Commuter miles: 11
Total miles: ?


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt*
Commuter Days 69
Commuter Miles: 2062
Total Miles : 2315

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 58
Commuter Miles: 378.9
Total Miles: 406.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1,388
Total Miles: 2,045 (342 dirt, 1,702 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:25
Commuter Miles: 255
Total Miles : 375

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 4
Commuter miles 22
Total Miles 998.6 (If I'd realized another 1.5 laps of the neighborhood would be my grand...)

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before.

Codwater
Days: 1
Commuter miles: 11
Total miles: ?


----------



## codwater (Jan 20, 2009)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 69
Commuter Miles: 2062
Total Miles : 2315

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 58
Commuter Miles: 378.9
Total Miles: 406.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1,388
Total Miles: 2,045 (342 dirt, 1,702 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:25
Commuter Miles: 255
Total Miles : 375

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 4
Commuter miles 22
Total Miles 998.6 (If I'd realized another 1.5 laps of the neighborhood would be my grand...)

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before.

Codwater
Days: 2
Commuter miles: 22
Total miles: 50


----------



## codwater (Jan 20, 2009)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 69
Commuter Miles: 2062
Total Miles : 2315

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 58
Commuter Miles: 378.9
Total Miles: 406.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1,388
Total Miles: 2,045 (342 dirt, 1,702 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:25
Commuter Miles: 255
Total Miles : 375

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 4
Commuter miles 22
Total Miles 998.6 (If I'd realized another 1.5 laps of the neighborhood would be my grand...)

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before.

Codwater
Days: 3
Commuter miles: 33
Total miles: 61


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 70
Commuter Miles: 2092
Total Miles : 2345

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 58
Commuter Miles: 378.9
Total Miles: 406.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1,388
Total Miles: 2,045 (342 dirt, 1,702 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:25
Commuter Miles: 255
Total Miles : 375

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 4
Commuter miles 22
Total Miles 998.6 (If I'd realized another 1.5 laps of the neighborhood would be my grand...)

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before.

Codwater
Days: 3
Commuter miles: 33
Total miles: 61


----------



## codwater (Jan 20, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 70
Commuter Miles: 2092
Total Miles : 2345

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)


Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 58
Commuter Miles: 378.9
Total Miles: 406.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1,388
Total Miles: 2,045 (342 dirt, 1,702 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:25
Commuter Miles: 255
Total Miles : 375

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 4
Commuter miles 22
Total Miles 998.6 (If I'd realized another 1.5 laps of the neighborhood would be my grand...)

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before.

Codwater
Days: 4
Commuter miles: 44
Total miles: 72


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 70
Commuter Miles: 2092
Total Miles : 2345

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)


Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 58
Commuter Miles: 378.9
Total Miles: 406.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1,388
Total Miles: 2,045 (342 dirt, 1,702 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:25
Commuter Miles: 255
Total Miles : 375

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 4 (5?)
Commuter miles 22 (34)?
Total Miles 1038.7 (my 1st grand for 2010.)

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before.

Codwater
Days: 4
Commuter miles: 44
Total miles: 72


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Way to Go BrianMc

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 71
Commuter Miles: 2123
Total Miles : 2376

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 58
Commuter Miles: 378.9
Total Miles: 406.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1,388
Total Miles: 2,045 (342 dirt, 1,702 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:25
Commuter Miles: 255
Total Miles : 375

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 4 (5?)
Commuter miles 22 (34)?
Total Miles 1038.7 (my 1st grand for 2010.)

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before.

Codwater
Days: 4
Commuter miles: 44
Total miles: 72


----------



## codwater (Jan 20, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 71
Commuter Miles: 2123
Total Miles : 2376

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)


Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 58
Commuter Miles: 378.9
Total Miles: 406.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

EBrider
Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1,388
Total Miles: 2,045 (342 dirt, 1,702 paved)

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:25
Commuter Miles: 255
Total Miles : 375

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 4 (5?)
Commuter miles 22 (34)?
Total Miles 1038.7 (my 1st grand for 2010.)

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before.

Codwater
Days: 5
Commuter miles: 55
Total miles: 83


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 71
Commuter Miles: 2123
Total Miles : 2376

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)


Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 58
Commuter Miles: 378.9
Total Miles: 406.61

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 1,473
Total Miles: 2,177 (389 dirt, 1,788 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:25
Commuter Miles: 255
Total Miles : 375

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 4 (5?)
Commuter miles 22 (34)?
Total Miles 1038.7 (my 1st grand for 2010.)

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before.

Codwater
Days: 5
Commuter miles: 55
Total miles: 83


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 71
Commuter Miles: 2123
Total Miles : 2376

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)


Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 62
Commuter Miles: 400.6
Total Miles: 428.31

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 1,473
Total Miles: 2,177 (389 dirt, 1,788 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:25
Commuter Miles: 255
Total Miles : 375

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 4 (5?)
Commuter miles 22 (34)?
Total Miles 1038.7 (my 1st grand for 2010.)

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before.

Codwater
Days: 5
Commuter miles: 55
Total miles: 83


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 72
Commuter Miles: 2154
Total Miles : 2407

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 62
Commuter Miles: 400.6
Total Miles: 428.31

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 1,473
Total Miles: 2,177 (389 dirt, 1,788 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:25
Commuter Miles: 255
Total Miles : 375

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

BrianMc
Days: 4 (5?)
Commuter miles 22 (34)?
Total Miles 1038.7 (my 1st grand for 2010.)

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before.

Codwater
Days: 5
Commuter miles: 55
Total miles: 83


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 72
Commuter Miles: 2154
Total Miles : 2407

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 62
Commuter Miles: 400.6
Total Miles: 428.31

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 1,473
Total Miles: 2,177 (389 dirt, 1,788 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:25
Commuter Miles: 255
Total Miles : 375

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Codwater
Days: 5
Commuter miles: 55
Total miles: 83

BrianMc
Days: 5
Commuter miles 34
Total Miles 1059.7

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 73
Commuter Miles: 2184
Total Miles : 2437

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 62
Commuter Miles: 400.6
Total Miles: 428.31

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 1,473
Total Miles: 2,177 (389 dirt, 1,788 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:25
Commuter Miles: 255
Total Miles : 375

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Codwater
Days: 5
Commuter miles: 55
Total miles: 83

BrianMc
Days: 5
Commuter miles 34
Total Miles 1059.7

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before.


----------



## MikeOnBike (May 22, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 73
Commuter Miles: 2184
Total Miles : 2437

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 62
Commuter Miles: 400.6
Total Miles: 428.31

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 1,473
Total Miles: 2,177 (389 dirt, 1,788 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:31
Commuter Miles: 324
Total Miles : 443

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Codwater
Days: 5
Commuter miles: 55
Total miles: 83

BrianMc
Days: 5
Commuter miles 34
Total Miles 1059.7

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles: 2218
Total Miles : 2471

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 62
Commuter Miles: 400.6
Total Miles: 428.31

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 1,473
Total Miles: 2,177 (389 dirt, 1,788 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:31
Commuter Miles: 324
Total Miles : 443

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Codwater
Days: 5
Commuter miles: 55
Total miles: 83

BrianMc
Days: 5
Commuter miles 34
Total Miles 1059.7

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles: 2218
Total Miles : 2471

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 62
Commuter Miles: 400.6
Total Miles: 428.31

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 1,473
Total Miles: 2,177 (389 dirt, 1,788 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:31
Commuter Miles: 324
Total Miles : 443

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Codwater
Days: 5
Commuter miles: 55
Total miles: 83

BrianMc
Days: 6
Commuter miles 40
Total Miles 1075.7

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before[/QUOTE]


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles: 2218
Total Miles : 2471

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 62
Commuter Miles: 400.6
Total Miles: 428.31

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:31
Commuter Miles: 324
Total Miles : 443

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Codwater
Days: 5
Commuter miles: 55
Total miles: 83

BrianMc
Days: 6
Commuter miles 40
Total Miles 1075.7

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before[/quote]


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles: 2218
Total Miles : 2471

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 62
Commuter Miles: 400.6
Total Miles: 428.31

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:31
Commuter Miles: 324
Total Miles : 443

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Codwater
Days: 5
Commuter miles: 55
Total miles: 83

BrianMc
Days: 6
Commuter miles 40
Total Miles 1075.7

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83 
Total Miles: 1090.60


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles: 2218
Total Miles : 2471

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 422.3
Total Miles: 450.01

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:31
Commuter Miles: 324
Total Miles : 443

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Codwater
Days: 5
Commuter miles: 55
Total miles: 83

BrianMc
Days: 6
Commuter miles 40
Total Miles 1075.7

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 76
Commuter Miles: 2262
Total Miles : 2515

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 422.3
Total Miles: 450.01

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo (adding my 1 commute from last week)
Days: 39 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 459.27
Total Miles: 661.82

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:31
Commuter Miles: 324
Total Miles : 443

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Codwater
Days: 5
Commuter miles: 55
Total miles: 83

BrianMc
Days: 6
Commuter miles 40
Total Miles 1075.7

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 76
Commuter Miles: 2262
Total Miles : 2515

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 422.3
Total Miles: 450.01

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo 
Days: 44 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 576.15
Total Miles: 778.70

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:31
Commuter Miles: 324
Total Miles : 443

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Codwater
Days: 5
Commuter miles: 55
Total miles: 83

BrianMc
Days: 6
Commuter miles 40
Total Miles 1075.7

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 77
Commuter Miles: 2293
Total Miles : 2536

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 422.3
Total Miles: 450.01

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo 
Days: 44 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 576.15
Total Miles: 778.70

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:31
Commuter Miles: 324
Total Miles : 443

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Codwater
Days: 5
Commuter miles: 55
Total miles: 83

BrianMc
Days: 6
Commuter miles 40
Total Miles 1075.7

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60


----------



## MikeOnBike (May 22, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 77
Commuter Miles: 2293
Total Miles : 2536

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 422.3
Total Miles: 450.01

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 44 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 576.15
Total Miles: 778.70

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Codwater
Days: 5
Commuter miles: 55
Total miles: 83

BrianMc
Days: 6
Commuter miles 40
Total Miles 1075.7

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2323
Total Miles : 2620 

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 422.3
Total Miles: 450.01

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 44 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 576.15
Total Miles: 778.70

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Codwater
Days: 5
Commuter miles: 55
Total miles: 83

BrianMc
Days: 6
Commuter miles 40
Total Miles 1075.7

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60


----------



## codwater (Jan 20, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2323
Total Miles : 2620 

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 422.3
Total Miles: 450.01

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 44 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 576.15
Total Miles: 778.70

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Codwater
Days: 6
Commuter miles: 60.5
Total miles: 94 ish

BrianMc
Days: 6
Commuter miles 40
Total Miles 1075.7

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 79
Commuter Miles: 2355
Total Miles : 2652 

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 422.3
Total Miles: 450.01

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 44 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 576.15
Total Miles: 778.70

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Codwater
Days: 6
Commuter miles: 60.5
Total miles: 94 ish

BrianMc
Days: 6
Commuter miles 40
Total Miles 1075.7

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 79
Commuter Miles: 2355
Total Miles : 2652

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two


CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 70
Commuter Miles: 443.15
Total Miles: 470.86

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 44 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 576.15
Total Miles: 778.70

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Codwater
Days: 6
Commuter miles: 60.5
Total miles: 94 ish

BrianMc
Days: 6
Commuter miles 40
Total Miles 1075.7

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 80
Commuter Miles: 2385
Total Miles : 2682

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 70
Commuter Miles: 443.15
Total Miles: 470.86

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 44 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 576.15
Total Miles: 778.70

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Codwater
Days: 6
Commuter miles: 60.5
Total miles: 94 ish

BrianMc
Days: 6
Commuter miles 40
Total Miles 1075.7

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Normbilt
Commuter Days 80
Commuter Miles: 2385
Total Miles : 2682[/color]

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 70
Commuter Miles: 443.15
Total Miles: 470.86

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 44 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 576.15
Total Miles: 778.70

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Codwater
Days: 6
Commuter miles: 60.5
Total miles: 94 ish

BrianMc
Days: 6
Commuter miles 40
Total Miles 1075.7

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60


----------



## codwater (Jan 20, 2009)

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Normbilt
Commuter Days 80
Commuter Miles: 2385
Total Miles : 2682[/color]

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 70
Commuter Miles: 443.15
Total Miles: 470.86

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 44 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 576.15
Total Miles: 778.70

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 6
Commuter miles 40
Total Miles 1075.7

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Normbilt
Commuter Days 81
Commuter Miles: 2417
Total Miles : 2714 

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 70
Commuter Miles: 443.15
Total Miles: 470.86

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 44 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 576.15
Total Miles: 778.70

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 6
Commuter miles 40
Total Miles 1075.7

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 81
Commuter Miles: 2417
Total Miles : 2714

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 70
Commuter Miles: 443.15
Total Miles: 470.86

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 44 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 576.15
Total Miles: 778.70

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 7
Commuter miles 44.2
Total Miles 1111  Interesting total. Got another commute in. I have to be creative. Off for several days FLS health reasons. Looks like I may have ruptured an abscess. BP crazy. Still 25 miles at 17.5 mph.

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60[/QUOTE]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 82
Commuter Miles: 2449
Total Miles : 2746 

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 70
Commuter Miles: 443.15
Total Miles: 470.86

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 44 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 576.15
Total Miles: 778.70

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 7
Commuter miles 44.2
Total Miles 1111 Interesting total. Got another commute in. I have to be creative. Off for several days FLS health reasons. Looks like I may have ruptured an abscess. BP crazy. Still 25 miles at 17.5 mph.

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60[/quote]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

BrianMc said:


> BrianMc
> Days: 7
> Commuter miles 44.2
> Total Miles 1111  Interesting total. Got another commute in. I have to be creative. Off for several days FLS health reasons. Looks like I may have ruptured an abscess. BP crazy. Still 25 miles at 17.5 mph.


Ouch! Way to stay tough


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 82
Commuter Miles: 2449
Total Miles : 2746

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 70
Commuter Miles: 443.15
Total Miles: 470.86

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting! 
Total Miles: 831.15 

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 7
Commuter miles 44.2
Total Miles 1111 Interesting total. Got another commute in. I have to be creative. Off for several days FLS health reasons. Looks like I may have ruptured an abscess. BP crazy. Still 25 miles at 17.5 mph.

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 83
Commuter Miles: 2479
Total Miles : 2801

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 70
Commuter Miles: 443.15
Total Miles: 470.86

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting! 
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 7
Commuter miles 44.2
Total Miles 1111 Interesting total. Got another commute in. I have to be creative. Off for several days FLS health reasons. Looks like I may have ruptured an abscess. BP crazy. Still 25 miles at 17.5 mph.

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 84
Commuter Miles: 2511
Total Miles : 2833

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 70
Commuter Miles: 443.15
Total Miles: 470.86

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting! 
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 7
Commuter miles 44.2
Total Miles 1111 Interesting total. Got another commute in. I have to be creative. Off for several days FLS health reasons. Looks like I may have ruptured an abscess. BP crazy. Still 25 miles at 17.5 mph.

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 84
Commuter Miles: 2511
Total Miles : 2833

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 70
Commuter Miles: 443.15
Total Miles: 470.86

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting! 
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 8
Commuter miles 75.2
Total Miles 1161 

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60[/QUOTE]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 85
Commuter Miles: 2542
Total Miles : 2864 

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 70
Commuter Miles: 443.15
Total Miles: 470.86

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting! 
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 8
Commuter miles 75.2
Total Miles 1161

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60


----------



## sillbeer (Jul 31, 2009)

I want to play.   


Normbilt
Days: 32 Commuter Days
Commuter Miles: 918
Total Miles : 983

martinsillo
Days: 30 Commuter Days 2 City Ride Days
Commuter Miles: 297.13 (adding 52.69 commuter miles)
Total Miles: 323.54

redwarrior
Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 265.5
Total Miles: 449

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 165.29
Total Miles: 165.29

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

EBrider
Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 807
Total Miles: 1,120

mtbxplorer
Days 28
Commuter Miles: 360
Total Miles: 403
Car commuting miles: 427

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

rodar y rodar
Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 280?
Total Miles: 480

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 240
Total Miles : 546

crankyandy
Commuter days:3 Suburban rides:5
Commuter Miles:130
Total Miles:217

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 9
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 113.4


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Sillbeer, you have to start by copy/pasting the most recent post. 

Normbilt
Commuter Days 85
Commuter Miles: 2542
Total Miles : 2864

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 470.275
Total Miles: 497.985

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 8
Commuter miles 75.2
Total Miles 1161

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 9
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 113.4


----------



## z06dustin (May 2, 2010)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 85
Commuter Miles: 2542
Total Miles : 2864

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 470.275
Total Miles: 497.985

mtbxplorer
Days 49
Commuter Miles: 796
Total Miles: 828

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 8
Commuter miles 75.2
Total Miles 1161

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 9
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 113.4

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 85
Commuter Miles: 2542
Total Miles : 2864

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 470.275
Total Miles: 497.985

mtbxplorer
_darn, have not updated for several weeks!_
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
_darn, too complicated for me...this includes a few trail rides, XC skis, hikes, but not significant mileage_
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 8
Commuter miles 75.2
Total Miles 1161

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 9
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 113.4

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 86
Commuter Miles: 2572
Total Miles : 2894 

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 470.275
Total Miles: 497.985

mtbxplorer
darn, have not updated for several weeks!
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
darn, too complicated for me...this includes a few trail rides, XC skis, hikes, but not significant mileage
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 8
Commuter miles 75.2
Total Miles 1161

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 9
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 113.4

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

mtbxplorer said:


> mtbxplorer
> _darn, have not updated for several weeks!_
> Days 59
> Commuter Miles: 964
> ...


This Helps me 
http://greenlightride.com/


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 87
Commuter Miles: 2592
Total Miles : 2924 

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 470.275
Total Miles: 497.985

mtbxplorer
darn, have not updated for several weeks!
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
darn, too complicated for me...this includes a few trail rides, XC skis, hikes, but not significant mileage
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 8
Commuter miles 75.2
Total Miles 1161

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 9
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 113.4

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Normbilt said:


> This Helps me
> http://greenlightride.com/


Thanks for the suggestion...not sure if I'll be good at keeping it up to date, but I registered! My Garmin does give me total miles by week, so I could have figured it out but was too lazy to pull out the calendar & subtract out non-commutes.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 87
Commuter Miles: 2592
Total Miles : 2964 [color]

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 77
Commuter Miles: 616?
Total Miles: 1319
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 470.275
Total Miles: 497.985

mtbxplorer
darn, have not updated for several weeks!
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
darn, too complicated for me...this includes a few trail rides, XC skis, hikes, but not significant mileage
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 8
Commuter miles 75.2
Total Miles 1161

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 9
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 113.4

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Normbilt said:


> Normbilt
> Commuter Days 87
> Commuter Miles: 2592
> Total Miles : 2964
> ...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Month of May*

18 bike commutes in May (a few days off)
405 pedaled miles

Normbilt
Commuter Days 87
Commuter Miles: 2592
Total Miles : 2964

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 470.275
Total Miles: 497.985

mtbxplorer
darn, have not updated for several weeks!
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
darn, too complicated for me...this includes a few trail rides, XC skis, hikes, but not significant mileage
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 8
Commuter miles 75.2
Total Miles 1181

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 9
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 113.4

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

18 bike commutes in May (a few days off)
405 pedaled miles

Normbilt
Commuter Days 87
Commuter Miles: 2592
Total Miles : 2964

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 77
Commuter Miles: 481.125
Total Miles: 508.835

mtbxplorer
darn, have not updated for several weeks!
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
darn, too complicated for me...this includes a few trail rides, XC skis, hikes, but not significant mileage
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 8
Commuter miles 75.2
Total Miles 1181

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 9
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 113.4

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 88
Commuter Miles: 2624
Total Miles : 3017 

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy
Days: 69
Miles: 828
Jeep commutes: 2
Total miles: ~950 (?)

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 77
Commuter Miles: 481.125
Total Miles: 508.835

mtbxplorer
darn, have not updated for several weeks!
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
darn, too complicated for me...this includes a few trail rides, XC skis, hikes, but not significant mileage
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 8
Commuter miles 75.2
Total Miles 1181

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 9
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 113.4

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 88
Commuter Miles: 2624
Total Miles : 3017

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two


CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):

Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal


Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 77
Commuter Miles: 481.125
Total Miles: 508.835

mtbxplorer
darn, have not updated for several weeks!
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
darn, too complicated for me...this includes a few trail rides, XC skis, hikes, but not significant mileage
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 8
Commuter miles 75.2
Total Miles 1181

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 9
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 113.4

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 89
Commuter Miles: 2655
Total Miles : 3048 

Nice Stats Commuterboy!

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):

Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 77
Commuter Miles: 481.125
Total Miles: 508.835

mtbxplorer
darn, have not updated for several weeks!
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
darn, too complicated for me...this includes a few trail rides, XC skis, hikes, but not significant mileage
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 49
Commuter Miles: 1,609
Total Miles: 2,331 (407 dirt, 1,924 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 8
Commuter miles 75.2
Total Miles 1181

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 9
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 113.4

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two


Normbilt
Commuter Days 89
Commuter Miles: 2655
Total Miles : 3048

Nice Stats Commuterboy!


CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):

Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal


Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 77
Commuter Miles: 481.125
Total Miles: 508.835

mtbxplorer
darn, have not updated for several weeks!
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
darn, too complicated for me...this includes a few trail rides, XC skis, hikes, but not significant mileage
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 53
Commuter Miles: 1,747
Total Miles: 2,598 (455 dirt, 2,143 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 8
Commuter miles 75.2
Total Miles 1181

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 9
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 113.4

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 90
Commuter Miles: 2686
Total Miles : 3079

Nice Stats Commuterboy!

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):

Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 77
Commuter Miles: 481.125
Total Miles: 508.835

mtbxplorer
darn, have not updated for several weeks!
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
darn, too complicated for me...this includes a few trail rides, XC skis, hikes, but not significant mileage
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 53
Commuter Miles: 1,747
Total Miles: 2,598 (455 dirt, 2,143 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 8
Commuter miles 75.2
Total Miles 1181

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 9
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 113.4

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 90
Commuter Miles: 2686
Total Miles : 3079

Nice Stats Commuterboy!

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):

Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 77
Commuter Miles: 481.125
Total Miles: 508.835

mtbxplorer
darn, have not updated for several weeks!
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
darn, too complicated for me...this includes a few trail rides, XC skis, hikes, but not significant mileage
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 53
Commuter Miles: 1,747
Total Miles: 2,598 (455 dirt, 2,143 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 9
Commuter miles 102.6
Total Miles 1208.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 9
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 113.4

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8[/QUOTE]


----------



## sillbeer (Jul 31, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 90
Commuter Miles: 2686
Total Miles : 3079

Nice Stats Commuterboy!

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):

Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639
* I regularly add extra distance to my commute home

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 77
Commuter Miles: 481.125
Total Miles: 508.835

mtbxplorer
darn, have not updated for several weeks!
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
darn, too complicated for me...this includes a few trail rides, XC skis, hikes, but not significant mileage
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 53
Commuter Miles: 1,747
Total Miles: 2,598 (455 dirt, 2,143 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 9
Commuter miles 102.6
Total Miles 1208.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 ... tomorrow, the first of 7 tries to do better then the week before

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8[/quote]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 91
Commuter Miles: 2717
Total Miles : 3110

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):

Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 77
Commuter Miles: 481.125
Total Miles: 508.835

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 53
Commuter Miles: 1,747
Total Miles: 2,598 (455 dirt, 2,143 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 9
Commuter miles 102.6
Total Miles 1208.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 .

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 92
Commuter Miles: 2748
Total Miles : 3141

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):

Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 77
Commuter Miles: 481.125
Total Miles: 508.835

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 53
Commuter Miles: 1,747
Total Miles: 2,598 (455 dirt, 2,143 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 9
Commuter miles 102.6
Total Miles 1208.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 .

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 94
Commuter Miles: 2815
Total Miles : 3208

HAWKS WIN!!!

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):

Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 77
Commuter Miles: 481.125
Total Miles: 508.835

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 53
Commuter Miles: 1,747
Total Miles: 2,598 (455 dirt, 2,143 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 9
Commuter miles 102.6
Total Miles 1208.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 .

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 94
Commuter Miles: 2815
Total Miles : 3208

HAWKS WIN!!!


CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):

Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639


Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 81
Commuter Miles: 499.975
Total Miles: 527.685

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 53
Commuter Miles: 1,747
Total Miles: 2,598 (455 dirt, 2,143 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 9
Commuter miles 102.6
Total Miles 1208.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 .

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 95
Commuter Miles: 2847
Total Miles : 3240

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):

Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 81
Commuter Miles: 499.975
Total Miles: 527.685

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 53
Commuter Miles: 1,747
Total Miles: 2,598 (455 dirt, 2,143 paved)

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 9
Commuter miles 102.6
Total Miles 1208.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 .

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 95
Commuter Miles: 2847
Total Miles : 3240


CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):

Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639


Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 81
Commuter Miles: 499.975
Total Miles: 527.685

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1,846
Total Miles: 2,831

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 9
Commuter miles 102.6
Total Miles 1208.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 .

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 96
Commuter Miles: 2878
Total Miles : 3331

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):

Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 81
Commuter Miles: 499.975
Total Miles: 527.685

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1,846
Total Miles: 2,831

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 9
Commuter miles 102.6
Total Miles 1208.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 .

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 97
Commuter Miles: 2915
Total Miles : 3368

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):

Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 81
Commuter Miles: 499.975
Total Miles: 527.685

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1,846
Total Miles: 2,831

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 9
Commuter miles 102.6
Total Miles 1208.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 .

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 97
Commuter Miles: 2915
Total Miles : 3368


CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):

Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639


Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 81
Commuter Miles: 499.975
Total Miles: 527.685

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1,846
Total Miles: 2,831

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 9
Commuter miles 102.6
Total Miles 1208.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 .

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 19
commuter miles: 342
total road miles: 485


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 98
Commuter Miles: 2946
Total Miles : 3399

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):

Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 81
Commuter Miles: 499.975
Total Miles: 527.685

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1,846
Total Miles: 2,831

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 9
Commuter miles 102.6
Total Miles 1208.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 .

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 19
commuter miles: 342
total road miles: 485


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 98
Commuter Miles: 2946
Total Miles : 3399


CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):

Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639


Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 81
Commuter Miles: 499.975
Total Miles: 527.685

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1,846
Total Miles: 2,831

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 9
Commuter miles 102.6
Total Miles 1208.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 .

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 19
commuter miles: 342
total road miles: 485

Tank99
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter miles: 20
Total Road/MTB: 100+


***First ride to work today! Hope to keep updating this weekly***


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 98
Commuter Miles: 2946
Total Miles : 3399


CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):

Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639


Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1,846
Total Miles: 2,831

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 9
Commuter miles 102.6
Total Miles 1208.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 .

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 19
commuter miles: 342
total road miles: 485

Tank99
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter miles: 20
Total Road/MTB: 100+


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 100
Commuter Miles: 3011
Total Miles : 3464

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):

Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1,846
Total Miles: 2,831

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

BrianMc
Days: 9
Commuter miles 102.6
Total Miles 1208.4

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 .

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 19
commuter miles: 342
total road miles: 485

Tank99
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter miles: 20
Total Road/MTB: 100+


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Normbilt
Commuter Days 100
Commuter Miles: 3011
Total Miles : 3464

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):

Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

EBrider
Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1,846
Total Miles: 2,831

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6 .

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 19
commuter miles: 342
total road miles: 485

BrianMc
Days: 9
Commuter miles 102.6
Total Miles 1228.4 Off with Strep, Cold, then allergies. Good to be back.

Tank99
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter miles: 20
Total Road/MTB: 100+[/QUOTE]


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

It looks like the order in the list needs sorting. Those with more days and miles of commuting should be nearer the top. Anyone object to being shifted up or down based on days commuting?


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Works for me.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 101
Commuter Miles: 3056
Total Miles : 3534 

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

EBrider
Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1,846
Total Miles: 2,831

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 19
commuter miles: 342
total road miles: 485

BrianMc
Days: 9
Commuter miles 102.6
Total Miles 1228.4 Off with Strep, Cold, then allergies. Good to be back.

Tank99
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter miles: 20
Total Road/MTB: 100+

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 101
Commuter Miles: 3056
Total Miles : 3534

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

EBrider
Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1,846
Total Miles: 2,831

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 19
commuter miles: 342
total road miles: 485

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

BrianMc
Days: 10
Commuter miles 120.0
Total Miles 1245.8 Good to be back. Breathing.

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

Tank99
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter miles: 20
Total Road/MTB: 100+

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 101
Commuter Miles: 3056
Total Miles : 3534

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

EBrider
Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1,846
Total Miles: 2,831

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 19
commuter miles: 342
total road miles: 485

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

BrianMc
Days: 10
Commuter miles 120.0
Total Miles 1245.8 Good to be back. Breathing.

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

Tank99
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter miles: 40
Total Road/MTB: 150

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6[/quote]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 102
Commuter Miles: 3087
Total Miles : 3565 

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

EBrider
Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1,846
Total Miles: 2,831

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 19
commuter miles: 342
total road miles: 485

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

BrianMc
Days: 10
Commuter miles 120.0
Total Miles 1245.8 Good to be back. Breathing.

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

Tank99
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter miles: 40
Total Road/MTB: 150

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6[/quote]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 103
Commuter Miles: 3120
Total Miles : 3598 

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

EBrider
Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1,846
Total Miles: 2,831

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 19
commuter miles: 342
total road miles: 485

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

BrianMc
Days: 10
Commuter miles 120.0
Total Miles 1245.8 Good to be back. Breathing.

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

Tank99
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter miles: 40
Total Road/MTB: 150

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Normbilt
Commuter Days 103
Commuter Miles: 3120
Total Miles : 3598

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

EBrider
Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1,846
Total Miles: 2,831

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 19
commuter miles: 342
total road miles: 485

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

BrianMc
Days: 10
Commuter miles 120.0
Total Miles 1245.8 Good to be back. Breathing.

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

Tank99
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter miles: 40
Total Road/MTB: 150

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

oh, me too

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 103
Commuter Miles: 3120
Total Miles : 3598

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028 

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

EBrider
Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1,846
Total Miles: 2,831

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 19
commuter miles: 342
total road miles: 485

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

BrianMc
Days: 10
Commuter miles 120.0
Total Miles 1245.8 Good to be back. Breathing.

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

Tank99
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter miles: 40
Total Road/MTB: 150

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6[/QUOTE]


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 103
Commuter Miles: 3120
Total Miles : 3598

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028 

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

EBrider
Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1,846
Total Miles: 2,831

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

BrianMc
Days: 10
Commuter miles 120.0
Total Miles 1245.8 Good to be back. Breathing.

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

Tank99
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter miles: 40
Total Road/MTB: 150

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 103
Commuter Miles: 3120
Total Miles : 3598

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 60
Commuter Miles: 1,959
Total Miles: 3,029

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

BrianMc
Days: 10
Commuter miles 120.0
Total Miles 1245.8 Good to be back. Breathing.

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

Tank99
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter miles: 40
Total Road/MTB: 150

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 105
Commuter Miles: 3181
Total Miles : 3659

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 60
Commuter Miles: 1,959
Total Miles: 3,029

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

BrianMc
Days: 10
Commuter miles 120.0
Total Miles 1245.8 Good to be back. Breathing.

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

Tank99
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter miles: 40
Total Road/MTB: 150

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 105
Commuter Miles: 3181
Total Miles : 3659[/color]

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 60
Commuter Miles: 1,959
Total Miles: 3,029

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

BrianMc
Days: 10
Commuter miles 120.0
Total Miles 1294.0 Over 2 K km.

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

Tank99
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter miles: 40
Total Road/MTB: 150

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6[/QUOTE]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 106
Commuter Miles: 3211
Total Miles : 3689

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 60
Commuter Miles: 1,959
Total Miles: 3,029

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

BrianMc
Days: 10
Commuter miles 120.0
Total Miles 1294.0 Over 2 K km.

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

Tank99
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter miles: 40
Total Road/MTB: 150

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6[/quote]


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Good to see this thread still going strong. My commute turned into a 10 step walk into my garage to build wiring harness a few months ago. Not much mileage there! Starting to go back on site more & more lately but lost track...

Keep it up!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 106
Commuter Miles: 3211
Total Miles : 3689

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 60
Commuter Miles: 1,959
Total Miles: 3,029

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

BrianMc
Days: 11
Commuter miles 121.0
Total Miles 1234.8

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

Tank99
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter miles: 40
Total Road/MTB: 150

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6[/quote][/QUOTE]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 107
Commuter Miles: 3250
Total Miles : 3728
June Comuter Miles 656
lbs CO2 saved June:526 

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 95
Commuter Miles: 760?
Total Miles: 1724
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 60
Commuter Miles: 1,959
Total Miles: 3,029

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

BrianMc
Days: 11
Commuter miles 121.0
Total Miles 1234.8

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

Tank99
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter miles: 40
Total Road/MTB: 150

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 107
Commuter Miles: 3250
Total Miles : 3728
June Comuter Miles 656
lbs CO2 saved June:526

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 60
Commuter Miles: 1,959
Total Miles: 3,029

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

BrianMc
Days: 11
Commuter miles 121.0
Total Miles 1234.8 

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

Tank99
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter miles: 40
Total Road/MTB: 150

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 107
Commuter Miles: 3250
Total Miles : 3728
June Comuter Miles 656
lbs CO2 saved June:526

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 60
Commuter Miles: 1,959
Total Miles: 3,029

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

BrianMc
Days: 11
Commuter miles 121.0
Total Miles 1234.8 

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

Tank99
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter miles: 40
Total Road/MTB: 150

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 107
Commuter Miles: 3250
Total Miles : 3728
June Comuter Miles 656
lbs CO2 saved June:526

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 60
Commuter Miles: 1,959
Total Miles: 3,029

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

BrianMc
Days: 11
Commuter miles 121.0
Total Miles 1234.8

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

Tank99
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter miles: 80
Total Road/MTB: 190

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Color=red]Normbilt
Commuter Days 108
Commuter Miles: 3280
Total Miles : 3758[/color]

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 60
Commuter Miles: 1,959
Total Miles: 3,029

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

BrianMc
Days: 11
Commuter miles 121.0
Total Miles 1234.8

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

Tank99
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter miles: 80
Total Road/MTB: 190

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 108
Commuter Miles: 3280
Total Miles : 3758


rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 2,020
Total Miles: 3,185

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

BrianMc
Days: 11
Commuter miles 121.0
Total Miles 1234.8

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

Tank99
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter miles: 80
Total Road/MTB: 190

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 108
Commuter Miles: 3280
Total Miles : 3758

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 2,020
Total Miles: 3,185

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 12
Commuter miles 129.0
Total Miles 1262.4

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

Tank99
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter miles: 80
Total Road/MTB: 190

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6[/QUOTE]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 110
Commuter Miles: 3348
Total Miles : 3847

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 2,020
Total Miles: 3,185

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 12
Commuter miles 129.0
Total Miles 1262.4

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

Tank99
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter miles: 80
Total Road/MTB: 190

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 110
Commuter Miles: 3348
Total Miles : 3847

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 2,020
Total Miles: 3,185

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 12
Commuter miles 129.0
Total Miles 1283.0

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

Tank99
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter miles: 80
Total Road/MTB: 190

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 110
Commuter Miles: 3348
Total Miles : 3847

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 2,020
Total Miles: 3,185

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 12
Commuter miles 129.0
Total Miles 1283.0 

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter miles: 100
Total Road/MTB: 220

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 111
Commuter Miles: 3381
Total Miles : 3884

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 2,020
Total Miles: 3,185

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 12
Commuter miles 129.0
Total Miles 1283.0

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter miles: 100
Total Road/MTB: 220

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 111
Commuter Miles: 3381
Total Miles : 3884

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 2,020
Total Miles: 3,185

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 12
Commuter miles 129.0
Total Miles 1302.6 'nuther hundred!

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter miles: 100
Total Road/MTB: 220

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 114
Commuter Miles: 3472
Total Miles : 3975

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 2,020
Total Miles: 3,185

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 12
Commuter miles 129.0
Total Miles 1302.6 'nuther hundred!

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter miles: 100
Total Road/MTB: 220

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 114
Commuter Miles: 3472
Total Miles : 3975

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 2,020
Total Miles: 3,185

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 12
Commuter miles 129.0
Total Miles 1337.3

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter miles: 100
Total Road/MTB: 220

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6[/QUOTE]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 115
Commuter Miles: 3502
Total Miles : 4030

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 2,020
Total Miles: 3,185

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 12
Commuter miles 129.0
Total Miles 1337.3

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter miles: 100
Total Road/MTB: 220

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 115
Commuter Miles: 3502
Total Miles : 4030

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 2,020
Total Miles: 3,185

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 13
Commuter miles 135.5
Total Miles 1375.0

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter miles: 100
Total Road/MTB: 220

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 116
Commuter Miles: 3618 
Total Miles : 4107

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 2,020
Total Miles: 3,185

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 13
Commuter miles 135.5
Total Miles 1375.0

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter miles: 100
Total Road/MTB: 220

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 116
Commuter Miles: 3618
Total Miles : 4107

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 13
Commuter miles 135.5
Total Miles 1375.0

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter miles: 100
Total Road/MTB: 220

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 116
Commuter Miles: 3618
Total Miles : 4107

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 13
Commuter miles 135.5
Total Miles 1405.0

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter miles: 100
Total Road/MTB: 220

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6[/QUOTE]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 117
Commuter Miles: 3646
Total Miles : 4322

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Golden Boy
commuter days: 22
commuter miles: 396
total road miles: 548

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 13
Commuter miles 135.5
Total Miles 1405.0

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter miles: 100
Total Road/MTB: 220

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 117
Commuter Miles: 3646
Total Miles : 4322

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 13
Commuter miles 135.5
Total Miles 1405.0 

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter miles: 100
Total Road/MTB: 220

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 117
Commuter Miles: 3646
Total Miles : 4322

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 13
Commuter miles 135.5
Total Miles 1405.0

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter miles: 120
Total Road/MTB: 250

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 120
Commuter Miles: 3735
Total Miles : 4441

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 13
Commuter miles 135.5
Total Miles 1405.0

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter miles: 120
Total Road/MTB: 250

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 120
Commuter Miles: 3735
Total Miles : 4441

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 13
Commuter miles 135.5
Total Miles 1405.0

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter miles: 140
Total Road/MTB: 280

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 121
Commuter Miles: 3765
Total Miles : 4,508

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 50.5 (I'm still at work!)
Commuter miles: 1221.48
Total Miles: ?

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 13
Commuter miles 135.5
Total Miles 1405.0

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter miles: 140
Total Road/MTB: 280

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 121
Commuter Miles: 3765
Total Miles : 4,508

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 13
Commuter miles 135.5
Total Miles 1405.0

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter miles: 140
Total Road/MTB: 280

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 124
Commuter Miles: 3856
Total Miles : 4,605

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 13
Commuter miles 135.5
Total Miles 1405.0

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter miles: 140
Total Road/MTB: 280

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 124
Commuter Miles: 3856
Total Miles : 4,605

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 14
Commuter miles 142.5 Got a day in! 
Total Miles 1440.40

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter miles: 140
Total Road/MTB: 280

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6[/QUOTE]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 125
Commuter Miles: 3888
Total Miles : 4,637

July miles - 909
July trips - 56
CO2 saved in July - 489 lbs 


rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 14
Commuter miles 142.5 Got a day in! 
Total Miles 1440.40

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter miles: 140
Total Road/MTB: 280

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

*I'm in*

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 125
Commuter Miles: 3888
Total Miles : 4,637

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: ±32
Commuter Miles: 256
Total Miles: 550

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 14
Commuter miles 142.5 Got a day in! 
Total Miles 1440.40

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter miles: 140
Total Road/MTB: 280

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*My first Century in 2010*

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 125
Commuter Miles: 3888
Total Miles : 4,739 

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: ±32
Commuter Miles: 256
Total Miles: 550

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 14
Commuter miles 142.5 Got a day in! 
Total Miles 1440.40

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter miles: 140
Total Road/MTB: 280

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## oops (May 28, 2005)

IN....think I did this right

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 125
Commuter Miles: 3888
Total Miles : 4,739

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: ±32
Commuter Miles: 256
Total Miles: 550

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 14
Commuter miles 142.5 Got a day in!
Total Miles 1440.40

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter miles: 140
Total Road/MTB: 280

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 125
Commuter Miles: 3888
Total Miles : 4,739

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: ±32
Commuter Miles: 256
Total Miles: 550

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 14
Commuter miles 142.5 Got a day in!
Total Miles 1440.40

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter miles: 160
Total Road/MTB: 280

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 126
Commuter Miles: 3917
Total Miles : 4,768

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: ±32
Commuter Miles: 256
Total Miles: 550

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 14
Commuter miles 142.5 Got a day in!
Total Miles 1440.40

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter miles: 160
Total Road/MTB: 280

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 126
Commuter Miles: 3917
Total Miles : 4,768

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: ±32
Commuter Miles: 256
Total Miles: 550

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 14
Commuter miles 142.5 Got a day in!
Total Miles 1440.40

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter miles: 180
Total Road/MTB: 300

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Closing out my week today, off for family Florida vacation…:thumbsup: 

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 126
Commuter Miles: 3917
Total Miles : 4,768

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 115
Commuter Miles: 920?
Total Miles: 2153
Internal combustion commutes: two

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 269.6
Total Miles: 579.6

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 14
Commuter miles 142.5 Got a day in!
Total Miles 1440.40

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter miles: 180
Total Road/MTB: 300

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 126
Commuter Miles: 3917
Total Miles : 4,768

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 269.6
Total Miles: 579.6

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 14
Commuter miles 142.5 Got a day in!
Total Miles 1440.40

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

Tank99
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter miles: 180
Total Road/MTB: 300

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 126
Commuter Miles: 3917
Total Miles : 4,768

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 269.6
Total Miles: 579.6

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 14
Commuter miles 142.5 Got a day in!
Total Miles 1440.40

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

Tank99
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter miles: 200
Total Road/MTB: 320

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 128
Commuter Miles: 3955
Total Miles : 4,806

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 2,131
Total Miles: 3,598

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 269.6
Total Miles: 579.6

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 14
Commuter miles 142.5 Got a day in!
Total Miles 1440.40

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

Tank99
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter miles: 200
Total Road/MTB: 320

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 128
Commuter Miles: 3955
Total Miles : 4,806

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 72
Commuter Miles: 2,265
Dirt Miles: 839
Total Miles: 4,093

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 269.6
Total Miles: 579.6

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

BrianMc
Days: 14
Commuter miles 142.5 Got a day in!
Total Miles 1440.40

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

Tank99
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter miles: 200
Total Road/MTB: 320

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 128
Commuter Miles: 3955
Total Miles : 4,806

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 72
Commuter Miles: 2,265
Dirt Miles: 839
Total Miles: 4,093

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 269.6
Total Miles: 579.6

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 15
Commuter miles 149.5 Another day in!
Total Miles 1477.0

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

Tank99
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter miles: 200
Total Road/MTB: 320

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6[/QUOTE]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Temporary Unemployed
Commuter Days 128
Commuter Miles: 3955
Total Miles : 4,863

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 72
Commuter Miles: 2,265
Dirt Miles: 839
Total Miles: 4,093

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 269.6
Total Miles: 579.6

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 25
commuter miles: 450
total road miles: 618

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 15
Commuter miles 149.5 Another day in!
Total Miles 1477.0

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

Tank99
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter miles: 200
Total Road/MTB: 320

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Temporary Unemployed
Commuter Days 128
Commuter Miles: 3955
Total Miles : 4,863

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 72
Commuter Miles: 2,265
Dirt Miles: 839
Total Miles: 4,093

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 269.6
Total Miles: 579.6

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 30
commuter miles: 540
total road miles: 725

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 15
Commuter miles 149.5 Another day in!
Total Miles 1477.0

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

Tank99
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter miles: 200
Total Road/MTB: 320

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

I got one day in this week upon the return from my FL beach vacation (no oil :thumbsup: )...

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Temporary Unemployed
Commuter Days 128
Commuter Miles: 3955
Total Miles : 4,863

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 72
Commuter Miles: 2,265
Dirt Miles: 839
Total Miles: 4,093

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 276.4
Total Miles: 586.4

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 30
commuter miles: 540
total road miles: 725

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 15
Commuter miles 149.5 Another day in!
Total Miles 1477.0

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

Tank99
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter miles: 200
Total Road/MTB: 320

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Employed Again
Commuter Days 129
Commuter Miles: 3996
Total Miles : 4,979

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 72
Commuter Miles: 2,265
Dirt Miles: 839
Total Miles: 4,093

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 276.4
Total Miles: 586.4

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 30
commuter miles: 540
total road miles: 725

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 15
Commuter miles 149.5 Another day in!
Total Miles 1477.0

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

Tank99
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter miles: 200
Total Road/MTB: 320

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## RevRacer (Nov 22, 2009)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Employed Again
Commuter Days 129
Commuter Miles: 3996
Total Miles : 4,979

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 72
Commuter Miles: 2,265
Dirt Miles: 839
Total Miles: 4,093

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 276.4
Total Miles: 586.4

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 30
commuter miles: 540
total road miles: 725

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 15
Commuter miles 149.5 Another day in!
Total Miles 1477.0

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

Tank99
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter miles: 200
Total Road/MTB: 320

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Employed Again
Commuter Days 129
Commuter Miles: 3996
Total Miles : 4,979

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 72
Commuter Miles: 2,265
Dirt Miles: 839
Total Miles: 4,093

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 276.4
Total Miles: 586.4

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 30
commuter miles: 540
total road miles: 725

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 16
Commuter miles 154.5 
Total Miles 1592.23

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

Tank99
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter miles: 200
Total Road/MTB: 320

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6[/QUOTE]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Employed Again
Commuter Days 130
Commuter Miles: 4020
Total Miles : 5,024

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 72
Commuter Miles: 2,265
Dirt Miles: 839
Total Miles: 4,093

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 276.4
Total Miles: 586.4

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 30
commuter miles: 540
total road miles: 725

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 16
Commuter miles 154.5 
Total Miles 1592.23

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

Tank99
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter miles: 200
Total Road/MTB: 320

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Employed Again
Commuter Days 130
Commuter Miles: 4020
Total Miles : 5,024

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 72
Commuter Miles: 2,265
Dirt Miles: 839
Total Miles: 4,093

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 276.4
Total Miles: 586.4

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 30
commuter miles: 540
total road miles: 725

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 16
Commuter miles 154.5
Total Miles 1592.23

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Tank99
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter miles: 220
Total Road/MTB: 350

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 131
Commuter Miles: 4046
Total Miles : 5,050

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 72
Commuter Miles: 2,265
Dirt Miles: 839
Total Miles: 4,093

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 276.4
Total Miles: 586.4

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 30
commuter miles: 540
total road miles: 725

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 16
Commuter miles 154.5
Total Miles 1592.23

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Tank99
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter miles: 220
Total Road/MTB: 350

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 131
Commuter Miles: 4046
Total Miles : 5,050

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 72
Commuter Miles: 2,265
Dirt Miles: 839
Total Miles: 4,093

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 276.4
Total Miles: 586.4

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 30
commuter miles: 540
total road miles: 725

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 16
Commuter miles 154.5
Total Miles 1592.23

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Tank99
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter miles: 240
Total Road/MTB: 370

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 132
Commuter Miles: 4091
Total Miles : 5,095

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 72
Commuter Miles: 2,265
Dirt Miles: 839
Total Miles: 4,093

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 276.4
Total Miles: 586.4

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 30
commuter miles: 540
total road miles: 725

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 16
Commuter miles 154.5
Total Miles 1592.23

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Tank99
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter miles: 240
Total Road/MTB: 370

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

I was hoping to pull off a 3-day commute week, but early morning meeting tomorrow killed that. Moving up a place...

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 132
Commuter Miles: 4091
Total Miles : 5,095

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

EBrider
Days: 72
Commuter Miles: 2,265
Dirt Miles: 839
Total Miles: 4,093

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 63
Commuter miles: 1520.75
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 290
Total Miles: 586.4

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 30
commuter miles: 540
total road miles: 725

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 16
Commuter miles 154.5
Total Miles 1592.23

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Tank99
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter miles: 240
Total Road/MTB: 370

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

I was hoping to pull off a 3-day commute week, but early morning meeting tomorrow killed that. Moving up a place...

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 132
Commuter Miles: 4091
Total Miles : 5,095

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 72
Commuter Miles: 2,265
Dirt Miles: 839
Total Miles: 4,093

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 290
Total Miles: 586.4

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 30
commuter miles: 540
total road miles: 725

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 16
Commuter miles 154.5
Total Miles 1592.23

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Tank99
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter miles: 240
Total Road/MTB: 370

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Vacation 2 out of the past 4 weeks hurt my commuting totals, but still plenty of riding.

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 132
Commuter Miles: 4091
Total Miles : 5,095

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 2,333
Dirt Miles: 1,015
Total Miles: 4,337

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 290
Total Miles: 586.4

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 30
commuter miles: 540
total road miles: 725

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

iRoNeTiK
Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 493.83
Total Miles: 1090.60

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 16
Commuter miles 154.5
Total Miles 1592.23

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Tank99
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter miles: 240
Total Road/MTB: 370

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

My commutes are 25-30 miles each way, so I try to maintain 2x a week 1 way.

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 132
Commuter Miles: 4091
Total Miles : 5,095

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 2,333
Dirt Miles: 1,015
Total Miles: 4,337

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 290
Total Miles: 586.4

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 30
commuter miles: 540
total road miles: 725

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 16
Commuter miles 154.5
Total Miles 1592.23

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Tank99
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter miles: 240
Total Road/MTB: 370

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6[/QUOTE]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 135
Commuter Miles: 4171
Total Miles : 5,190

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 2,333
Dirt Miles: 1,015
Total Miles: 4,337

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 290
Total Miles: 586.4

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 30
commuter miles: 540
total road miles: 725

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 16
Commuter miles 154.5
Total Miles 1592.23

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Tank99
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter miles: 240
Total Road/MTB: 370

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

2 days for this week and 2 record times for my morning commutes.

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 135
Commuter Miles: 4171
Total Miles : 5,190

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 2,333
Dirt Miles: 1,015
Total Miles: 4,337

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 303.6
Total Miles: 600

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 30
commuter miles: 540
total road miles: 725

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 16
Commuter miles 154.5
Total Miles 1592.23

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Tank99
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter miles: 240
Total Road/MTB: 370

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 137
Commuter Miles: 4,223
Total Miles : 5,293

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 2,333
Dirt Miles: 1,015
Total Miles: 4,337

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 303.6
Total Miles: 600

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 30
commuter miles: 540
total road miles: 725

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 16
Commuter miles 154.5
Total Miles 1592.23

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Tank99
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter miles: 240
Total Road/MTB: 370

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 137
Commuter Miles: 4,223
Total Miles : 5,293

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 2,333
Dirt Miles: 1,015
Total Miles: 4,337

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 303.6
Total Miles: 600

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 30
commuter miles: 540
total road miles: 725

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 17
Commuter miles 160.5
Total Miles 1676.93

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Tank99
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter miles: 240
Total Road/MTB: 370

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6[/QUOTE]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 138
Commuter Miles: 4,249
Total Miles : 5,343

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 2,333
Dirt Miles: 1,015
Total Miles: 4,337

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 303.6
Total Miles: 600

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

Golden Boy
commuter days: 30
commuter miles: 540
total road miles: 725

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 17
Commuter miles 160.5
Total Miles 1676.93

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Tank99
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter miles: 240
Total Road/MTB: 370

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 138
Commuter Miles: 4,249
Total Miles : 5,343

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 2,333
Dirt Miles: 1,015
Total Miles: 4,337

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 303.6
Total Miles: 600

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 33
commuter miles: 594
total road miles: 808

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 17
Commuter miles 160.5
Total Miles 1676.93

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Tank99
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter miles: 240
Total Road/MTB: 370

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 139
Commuter Miles: 4,277
Total Miles : 5,371

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 2,333
Dirt Miles: 1,015
Total Miles: 4,337

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 303.6
Total Miles: 600

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 33
commuter miles: 594
total road miles: 808

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 17
Commuter miles 160.5
Total Miles 1676.93

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Tank99
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter miles: 240
Total Road/MTB: 370

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

I bound to the car-coffin with school and meetings for the remainder for the rest of the week. I'm up another spot, I'm coming for you next martinsillo... 

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 139
Commuter Miles: 4,277
Total Miles : 5,371

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 2,333
Dirt Miles: 1,015
Total Miles: 4,337

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 311
Total Miles: 607.4

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 33
commuter miles: 594
total road miles: 808

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 17
Commuter miles 160.5
Total Miles 1676.93

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Tank99
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter miles: 240
Total Road/MTB: 370

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Yuck! August wasn`t a very good month for me any way you slice it, but for biking it was terrible- 13 bike commutes and 133 total miles  . That`s even less than I was getting in the Winter by a big margin.


> CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
> Riding Days: 166 out of 181
> Riding Miles: +/-2000
> Jeep commutes: 15
> ...


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 142
Commuter Miles: 4,356
Total Miles : 5,471

rodar y rodar
through August:
Bike commutes: 147
Commuter Miles: 1176
Total Miles: 2582
motorized commutes: four

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 2,333
Dirt Miles: 1,015
Total Miles: 4,337

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 311
Total Miles: 607.4

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 33
commuter miles: 594
total road miles: 808

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

BrianMc
Days: 17
Commuter miles 160.5
Total Miles 1676.93

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Tank99
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter miles: 240
Total Road/MTB: 370

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 139
Commuter Miles: 4,277
Total Miles : 5,371

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 2,333
Dirt Miles: 1,015
Total Miles: 4,337

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 303.6
Total Miles: 600

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 33
commuter miles: 594
total road miles: 808

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 19
Commuter miles 183.5
Total Miles 1770.67

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Tank99
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter miles: 240
Total Road/MTB: 370

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6[/QUOTE]


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

I ended up getting a chance to commute on Friday, coolest day all summer!

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 139
Commuter Miles: 4,277
Total Miles : 5,371

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 2,333
Dirt Miles: 1,015
Total Miles: 4,337

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 311
Total Miles: 607.4

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 33
commuter miles: 594
total road miles: 808

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 19
Commuter miles 183.5
Total Miles 1770.67

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614


nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

Tank99
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter miles: 240
Total Road/MTB: 370

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 139
Commuter Miles: 4,277
Total Miles : 5,371

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 2,333
Dirt Miles: 1,015
Total Miles: 4,337

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 311
Total Miles: 607.4

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 33
commuter miles: 594
total road miles: 808

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 19
Commuter miles 183.5
Total Miles 1770.67

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614


nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter miles: 260
Total Road/MTB: 400

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 139
Commuter Miles: 4,277
Total Miles : 5,371

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 2,333
Dirt Miles: 1,015
Total Miles: 4,337

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 41
Commuter Miles: 318.4
Total Miles: 614.8

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 33
commuter miles: 594
total road miles: 808

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 19
Commuter miles 183.5
Total Miles 1770.67

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614


nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter miles: 260
Total Road/MTB: 400

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## VTRC (Nov 19, 2008)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 139
Commuter Miles: 4,277
Total Miles : 5,371

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 2,333
Dirt Miles: 1,015
Total Miles: 4,337

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 41
Commuter Miles: 318.4
Total Miles: 614.8

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 33
commuter miles: 594
total road miles: 808

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 19
Commuter miles 183.5
Total Miles 1770.67

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614


nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter miles: 260
Total Road/MTB: 400

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles 41
Total Miles: 41

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 141
Commuter Miles: 4,413
Total Miles : 5,550

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 2,333
Dirt Miles: 1,015
Total Miles: 4,337

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 41
Commuter Miles: 318.4
Total Miles: 614.8

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 33
commuter miles: 594
total road miles: 808

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 19
Commuter miles 183.5
Total Miles 1770.67

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter miles: 260
Total Road/MTB: 400

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles 41
Total Miles: 41

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 141
Commuter Miles: 4,413
Total Miles : 5,550

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

EBrider
Days: 83
Commuter Miles: 2,639
Dirt Miles: 1,075
Total Miles: 4,758

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 41
Commuter Miles: 318.4
Total Miles: 614.8

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 33
commuter miles: 594
total road miles: 808

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 19
Commuter miles 183.5
Total Miles 1770.67

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614


nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter miles: 260
Total Road/MTB: 400

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles 41
Total Miles: 41

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## VTRC (Nov 19, 2008)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 141
Commuter Miles: 4,413
Total Miles : 5,550

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 2,333
Dirt Miles: 1,015
Total Miles: 4,337

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 41
Commuter Miles: 318.4
Total Miles: 614.8

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 33
commuter miles: 594
total road miles: 808

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 19
Commuter miles 183.5
Total Miles 1770.67

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter miles: 260
Total Road/MTB: 400

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

VTRC
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles 50
Total Miles: 50

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## codwater (Jan 20, 2009)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 141
Commuter Miles: 4,413
Total Miles : 5,550

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 2,333
Dirt Miles: 1,015
Total Miles: 4,337

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 41
Commuter Miles: 318.4
Total Miles: 614.8

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 33
commuter miles: 594
total road miles: 808

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

Codwater
Days: 30
Commuter miles: 281
Flat Tires: 2

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 19
Commuter miles 183.5
Total Miles 1770.67

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614


nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter miles: 260
Total Road/MTB: 400

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

VTRC
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles 50
Total Miles: 50

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 141
Commuter Miles: 4,413
Total Miles : 5,550

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

EBrider
Days: 83
Commuter Miles: 2,639
Dirt Miles: 1,075
Total Miles: 4,758

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 41
Commuter Miles: 318.4
Total Miles: 614.8

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 36
commuter miles: 648
total road miles: 863

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 19
Commuter miles 183.5
Total Miles 1770.67

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614


nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter miles: 260
Total Road/MTB: 400

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles 41
Total Miles: 41

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 141
Commuter Miles: 4,413
Total Miles : 5,550

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

EBrider
Days: 83
Commuter Miles: 2,639
Dirt Miles: 1,075
Total Miles: 4,758

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 41
Commuter Miles: 318.4
Total Miles: 614.8

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 36
commuter miles: 648
total road miles: 863

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter miles: 260
Total Road/MTB: 400

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles 41
Total Miles: 41

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6[/QUOTE]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 142
Commuter Miles: 4,439
Total Miles : 5,627

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

EBrider
Days: 83
Commuter Miles: 2,639
Dirt Miles: 1,075
Total Miles: 4,758

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 41
Commuter Miles: 318.4
Total Miles: 614.8

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 36
commuter miles: 648
total road miles: 863

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter miles: 260
Total Road/MTB: 400

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles 41
Total Miles: 41

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## VTRC (Nov 19, 2008)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 142
Commuter Miles: 4,439
Total Miles : 5,627

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

EBrider
Days: 83
Commuter Miles: 2,639
Dirt Miles: 1,075
Total Miles: 4,758

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 41
Commuter Miles: 318.4
Total Miles: 614.8

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 36
commuter miles: 648
total road miles: 863

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter miles: 260
Total Road/MTB: 400

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles 90
Total Miles: 90

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 142
Commuter Miles: 4,439
Total Miles : 5,627

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

EBrider
Days: 83
Commuter Miles: 2,639
Dirt Miles: 1,075
Total Miles: 4,758

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 73
Commuter miles: 1760.65
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 322.1
Total Miles: 618.5

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 36
commuter miles: 648
total road miles: 863

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614


nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter miles: 260
Total Road/MTB: 400

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles 90
Total Miles: 90

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 142
Commuter Miles: 4,439
Total Miles : 5,627

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles: 2014
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 83
Commuter Miles: 2,639
Dirt Miles: 1,075
Total Miles: 4,758

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 322.1
Total Miles: 618.5

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 36
commuter miles: 648
total road miles: 863

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614


nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter miles: 260
Total Road/MTB: 400

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles 90
Total Miles: 90

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## VTRC (Nov 19, 2008)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 142
Commuter Miles: 4,439
Total Miles : 5,627

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles: 2014
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 83
Commuter Miles: 2,639
Dirt Miles: 1,075
Total Miles: 4,758

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 322.1
Total Miles: 618.5

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 36
commuter miles: 648
total road miles: 863

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter miles: 260
Total Road/MTB: 400

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles 99
Total Miles: 99

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gal

Normbilt
Commuter Days 143
Commuter Miles: 4,464
Total Miles : 5,652

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles: 2014
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 83
Commuter Miles: 2,639
Dirt Miles: 1,075
Total Miles: 4,758

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 322.1
Total Miles: 618.5

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 36
commuter miles: 648
total road miles: 863

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8


crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614


nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter miles: 260
Total Road/MTB: 400

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles 99
Total Miles: 99

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 147
Commuter Miles: 4,568
Total Miles : 5,782

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles: 2014
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 83
Commuter Miles: 2,639
Dirt Miles: 1,075
Total Miles: 4,758

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 322.1
Total Miles: 618.5

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 36
commuter miles: 648
total road miles: 863

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter miles: 260
Total Road/MTB: 400

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles 99
Total Miles: 99

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 148
Commuter Miles: 4,595
Total Miles : 5,809

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles: 2014
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 83
Commuter Miles: 2,639
Dirt Miles: 1,075
Total Miles: 4,758

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 322.1
Total Miles: 618.5

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 36
commuter miles: 648
total road miles: 863

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter miles: 260
Total Road/MTB: 400

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles 99
Total Miles: 99

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 148
Commuter Miles: 4,595
Total Miles : 5,809

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles: 2014
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 83
Commuter Miles: 2,639
Dirt Miles: 1,075
Total Miles: 4,758

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 322.1
Total Miles: 618.5

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 36
commuter miles: 648
total road miles: 863

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles 99
Total Miles: 99

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6

***Back on the saddle after a 2 week commuting layoff. Football, Beer Fest, and class on Wednesdays have slowed me down...***


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 148
Commuter Miles: 4,595
Total Miles : 5,809

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles: 2014
Total Miles: ?

EBrider
Days: 83
Commuter Miles: 2,639
Dirt Miles: 1,075
Total Miles: 4,758

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

*dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 344.3
Total Miles: 640.7*

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 36
commuter miles: 648
total road miles: 863

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles 99
Total Miles: 99

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 148
Commuter Miles: 4,595
Total Miles : 5,809

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles: 2014
Total Miles: ?

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 344.3
Total Miles: 640.7

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

Golden Boy
commuter days: 36
commuter miles: 648
total road miles: 863

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles 99
Total Miles: 99

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 148
Commuter Miles: 4,595
Total Miles : 5,809

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles: 2014
Total Miles: ?

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 344.3
Total Miles: 640.7

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 38
commuter miles: 684
total road miles: 905

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles 99
Total Miles: 99

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 151
Commuter Miles: 4,651
Total Miles : 5,888

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles: 2014
Total Miles: ?

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 344.3
Total Miles: 640.7

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 38
commuter miles: 684
total road miles: 905

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles 99
Total Miles: 99

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 152
Commuter Miles: 4,680
Total Miles : 5,937 

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles: 2014
Total Miles: ?

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 344.3
Total Miles: 640.7

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 38
commuter miles: 684
total road miles: 905

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles 99
Total Miles: 99

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## ep1nephr1ne (Jan 25, 2009)

Ep1nephr1ne
Days 15
Distance 31 miles
Total Commuter miles 465
Miles for the year 2789


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 153
Commuter Miles: 4,709
Total Miles : 5,976 

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles: 2014
Total Miles: ?

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 344.3
Total Miles: 640.7

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 38
commuter miles: 684
total road miles: 905

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles 99
Total Miles: 99

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Best week of the year yet. Mild temps, felt like I was in San Diego. :thumbsup:

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166 out of 181
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 153
Commuter Miles: 4,709
Total Miles : 5,976

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles: 2014
Total Miles: ?

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

*
dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 47
Commuter Miles: 359.1
Total Miles: 655.5*

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 38
commuter miles: 684
total road miles: 905

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles 99
Total Miles: 99

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 154
Commuter Miles: 4734
Total Miles : 6027

rodar y rodar
through July,
Bike commutes: 134
Commuter Miles: 1072
Total Miles: 2429
motorized commutes: three

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles: 2014
Total Miles: ?

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 47
Commuter Miles: 359.1
Total Miles: 655.5

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 38
commuter miles: 684
total road miles: 905

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles 99
Total Miles: 99

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 154
Commuter Miles: 4734
Total Miles : 6027[/color]

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles: 2014
Total Miles: ?

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 47
Commuter Miles: 359.1
Total Miles: 655.5

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 38
commuter miles: 684
total road miles: 905

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles 99
Total Miles: 99

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Normbilt - I see you cut out CommuterBoy to take the top spot? I usually update at the end of the week, but couldn't resist to post today and pass martinsillo. It went from Summer to Winter here in the south in a matter of 2 weeks, 49 degrees this morning!!!

Normbilt
Commuter Days 154
Commuter Miles: 4734
Total Miles : 6027[/color]

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles: 2014
Total Miles: ?

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

*dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 366.4
Total Miles: 662.8*

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 38
commuter miles: 684
total road miles: 905

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles 99
Total Miles: 99

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 155
Commuter Miles: 4760
Total Miles : 6053

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles: 2014
Total Miles: ?

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 366.4
Total Miles: 662.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 38
commuter miles: 684
total road miles: 905

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles 99
Total Miles: 99

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

double post sorry


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 155
Commuter Miles: 4760
Total Miles : 6053

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles: 2014
Total Miles: ?

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 366.4
Total Miles: 662.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 40
commuter miles: 720
total road miles: 941

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

VTRC
Starting Just in time for a really wet winter.
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles 99
Total Miles: 99

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## VTRC (Nov 19, 2008)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 155
Commuter Miles: 4760
Total Miles : 6053

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles: 2014
Total Miles: ?

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 366.4
Total Miles: 662.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 38
commuter miles: 684
total road miles: 905

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 156
Commuter Miles: 4787
Total Miles : 6095

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles: 2014
Total Miles: ?

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 366.4
Total Miles: 662.8

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 38
commuter miles: 684
total road miles: 905

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 156
Commuter Miles: 4787
Total Miles : 6095

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles: 2014
Total Miles: ?

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

*dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 49 (One more day until I hit 50 for the year.:thumbsup 
Commuter Miles: 373.8
Total Miles: 670.2*

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 38
commuter miles: 684
total road miles: 905

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 156
Commuter Miles: 4787
Total Miles : 6095

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 91
Commuter miles: 2192.6
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 49 (One more day until I hit 50 for the year.) 
Commuter Miles: 373.8
Total Miles: 670.2

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 38
commuter miles: 684
total road miles: 905

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657


Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 158
Commuter Miles: 4,840
Total Miles : 6,148

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 91
Commuter miles: 2192.6
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 49 (One more day until I hit 50 for the year.) 
Commuter Miles: 373.8
Total Miles: 670.2

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 38
commuter miles: 684
total road miles: 905

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

BrianMc
Days: 20
Commuter miles 189.5
Total Miles 1886.27 (3 K km!) this week: 2000 miles.

Z06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 158
Commuter Miles: 4,840
Total Miles : 6,148

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 91
Commuter miles: 2192.6
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 49 (One more day until I hit 50 for the year.) 
Commuter Miles: 373.8
Total Miles: 670.2

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 38
commuter miles: 684
total road miles: 905

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 23
Commuter miles 209.5
Total Miles 2123.77

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6[/QUOTE]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 159
Commuter Miles: 4867
Total Miles : 6196 

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 91
Commuter miles: 2192.6
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 49 (One more day until I hit 50 for the year.) 
Commuter Miles: 373.8
Total Miles: 670.2

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 38
commuter miles: 684
total road miles: 905

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 23
Commuter miles 209.5
Total Miles 2123.77

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Crossing the threshold today makes day #51 for the year commuting to work by bike. Hopefully I'll make it to 75 before the end of the year.

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 159
Commuter Miles: 4867
Total Miles : 6196

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 91
Commuter miles: 2192.6
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

*dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 51
Commuter Miles: 388.4
Total Miles: 684.4*

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 38
commuter miles: 684
total road miles: 905

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 23
Commuter miles 209.5
Total Miles 2123.77

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 161
Commuter Miles: 4922
Total Miles : 6302

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 91
Commuter miles: 2192.6
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 51
Commuter Miles: 388.4
Total Miles: 684.4

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

Golden Boy
commuter days: 38
commuter miles: 684
total road miles: 905

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 23
Commuter miles 209.5
Total Miles 2123.77

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 161
Commuter Miles: 4922
Total Miles : 6302 

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 91
Commuter miles: 2192.6
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 51
Commuter Miles: 388.4
Total Miles: 684.4

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 43
commuter miles: 774
total road miles: 1,000
redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 23
Commuter miles 209.5
Total Miles 2123.77 

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657


Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 163
Commuter Miles: 4975
Total Miles : 6378 

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 91
Commuter miles: 2192.6
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 51
Commuter Miles: 388.4
Total Miles: 684.4

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 43
commuter miles: 774
total road miles: 1,000
redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 23
Commuter miles 209.5
Total Miles 2123.77

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734

wiggy
Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 21
Total Miles : 47

spazzy
Days: 3
Commuter miles 4.5
Total Miles 12

PoorChoice85
Days: 1
Commuter miles 8
Total Miles 93.6


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 164
 Commuter Miles:5007
Total Miles : 6434 

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 91
Commuter miles: 2192.6
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 51
Commuter Miles: 388.4
Total Miles: 684.4

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 43
commuter miles: 774
total road miles: 1,000
redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 23
Commuter miles 209.5
Total Miles 2123.77

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 164
Commuter Miles:5007
Total Miles : 6434

EBrider
Days: 91
Commuter Miles: 2,894
Dirt Miles: 1,110
Total Miles: 5,122

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 91
Commuter miles: 2192.6
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

*dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 53
Commuter Miles: 403
Total Miles: 699.2*

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 43
commuter miles: 774
total road miles: 1,000
redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 23
Commuter miles 209.5
Total Miles 2123.77

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 164
Commuter Miles:5007
Total Miles : 6434

EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 91
Commuter miles: 2192.6
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 53
Commuter Miles: 403
Total Miles: 699.2

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 43
commuter miles: 774
total road miles: 1,000
redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 23
Commuter miles 209.5
Total Miles 2123.77

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657


Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 164
Commuter Miles:5007
Total Miles : 6434

EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 91
Commuter miles: 2192.6
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 53
Commuter Miles: 403
Total Miles: 699.2

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 45
commuter miles: 810
total road miles: 1,053

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

BrianMc
Days: 23
Commuter miles 209.5
Total Miles 2123.77

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657


Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 164
Commuter Miles:5007
Total Miles : 6434

EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 91
Commuter miles: 2192.6
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 53
Commuter Miles: 403
Total Miles: 699.2

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 45
commuter miles: 810
total road miles: 1,053

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 27
Commuter miles 236.5
Total Miles 2192.58

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734[/QUOTE]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

Normbilt
Commuter Days 165
Commuter Miles:5035
Total Miles : 6462

EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 91
Commuter miles: 2192.6
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 53
Commuter Miles: 403
Total Miles: 699.2

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 45
commuter miles: 810
total road miles: 1,053

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 27
Commuter miles 236.5
Total Miles 2192.58

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 166
Commuter Miles:5063
Total Miles : 6490

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 91
Commuter miles: 2192.6
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 53
Commuter Miles: 403
Total Miles: 699.2

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 45
commuter miles: 810
total road miles: 1,053

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 27
Commuter miles 236.5
Total Miles 2192.58

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 166
Commuter Miles:5063
Total Miles : 6490

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: *100*
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 53
Commuter Miles: 403
Total Miles: 699.2

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 45
commuter miles: 810
total road miles: 1,053

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 27
Commuter miles 236.5
Total Miles 2192.58

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 167
Commuter Miles:5090
Total Miles : 6537 

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 53
Commuter Miles: 403
Total Miles: 699.2

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 45
commuter miles: 810
total road miles: 1,053

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 27
Commuter miles 236.5
Total Miles 2192.58

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 167
Commuter Miles:5090
Total Miles : 6537

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

*dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 410.3
Total Miles: 706.5*

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 45
commuter miles: 810
total road miles: 1,053

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 27
Commuter miles 236.5
Total Miles 2192.58

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 169
Commuter Miles:5144
Total Miles : 6614 

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 410.3
Total Miles: 706.5

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 45
commuter miles: 810
total road miles: 1,053

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 27
Commuter miles 236.5
Total Miles 2192.58

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through September,
Bike commutes: 168
Commuter Miles: 1344
Total Miles: 2867
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 170
Commuter Miles:5171
Total Miles : 6641 

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 410.3
Total Miles: 706.5

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 45
commuter miles: 810
total road miles: 1,053

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 27
Commuter miles 236.5
Total Miles 2192.58

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4


Normbilt
Commuter Days 170
Commuter Miles:5171
Total Miles : 6641 


CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon


EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days 59
Commuter Miles: 964
Total Miles:

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 410.3
Total Miles: 706.5

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 45
commuter miles: 810
total road miles: 1,053

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 27
Commuter miles 236.5
Total Miles 2192.58

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657


Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4


Normbilt
Commuter Days 170
Commuter Miles:5171
Total Miles : 6641 


CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon


EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 410.3
Total Miles: 706.5

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 45
commuter miles: 810
total road miles: 1,053

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 27
Commuter miles 236.5
Total Miles 2192.58

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657


Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 171
Commuter Miles:5199
Total Miles : 6696 

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 410.3
Total Miles: 706.5

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 45
commuter miles: 810
total road miles: 1,053

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 27
Commuter miles 236.5
Total Miles 2192.58

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 173
Commuter Miles:5258
Total Miles : 6790 

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 410.3
Total Miles: 706.5

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 45
commuter miles: 810
total road miles: 1,053

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 27
Commuter miles 236.5
Total Miles 2192.58

A Girl from Seattle
Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 480
Total Miles: 998

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Comrmuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## A girl from Seattle (May 3, 2007)

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 173
Commuter Miles:5258
Total Miles: 6790

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 410.3
Total Miles: 706.5

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 45
commuter miles: 810
total road miles: 1,053

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 27
Commuter miles 236.5
Total Miles 2192.58

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


I'm in the middle of a 3-month project at work that requires me to work long hours at a site 60 miles from home, so my commuting plan is wrecked for the rest of the year, but I'm still going for my total mileage goal of 4,000 miles in 2010. It'll be close! I miss the ride in to work though! Good job to everyone who is still going even though it's getting cold and wet out there.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

A girl from Seattle said:


> A Girl from Seattle
> Commuter days: 49
> Commuter Miles: 980
> Total Miles: 3030
> ...


*You Go Girl!*


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 174
Commuter Miles:5284
Total Miles: 6817 

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 410.3
Total Miles: 706.5

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 45
commuter miles: 810
total road miles: 1,053

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 27
Commuter miles 236.5
Total Miles 2192.58

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Girl from Seattle: I moved you up to your proper place. Good job! My commuting days are numbered for the remainder of the year, but my hat is off to each and every one of you for realizing that the bicycle can be used for transportation and not just for recreation. Keep it up!!!

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 174
Commuter Miles:5284
Total Miles: 6817 

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 410.3
Total Miles: 706.5

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 27
Commuter miles 236.5
Total Miles 2192.58

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 174
Commuter Miles:5284
Total Miles: 6817

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 410.3
Total Miles: 706.5

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

RevRacer
Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 411
Total Miles: 976

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734[/QUOTE]


----------



## RevRacer (Nov 22, 2009)

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 174
Commuter Miles:5284
Total Miles: 6817

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 410.3
Total Miles: 706.5

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734[/quote]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 175
Commuter Miles:5313
Total Miles: 6865

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 410.3
Total Miles: 706.5

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 176
Commuter Miles:5340
Total Miles: 6919

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 410.3
Total Miles: 706.5

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 176
Commuter Miles:5340
Total Miles: 6919

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 102
Commuter Miles: 3,257
Dirt Miles: 1,206
Total Miles: 5,668

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

*dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 57
Commuter Miles: 432.2
Total Miles: 728.4*

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 176
Commuter Miles:5340
Total Miles: 6919

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 110
Commuter Miles: 3,529
Dirt Miles: 1,302
Total Miles: 6,063

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 57
Commuter Miles: 432.2
Total Miles: 728.4

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
__________________


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 176
Commuter Miles:5393
Total Miles: 6988

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 110
Commuter Miles: 3,529
Dirt Miles: 1,302
Total Miles: 6,063

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 57
Commuter Miles: 432.2
Total Miles: 728.4

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:34
Commuter Miles: 362
Total Miles : 482

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## MikeOnBike (May 22, 2009)

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 176
Commuter Miles:5393
Total Miles: 6988

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 110
Commuter Miles: 3,529
Dirt Miles: 1,302
Total Miles: 6,063

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 57
Commuter Miles: 432.2
Total Miles: 728.4

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

*MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891*

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*7000 Mark*

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 177
Commuter Miles:5420
Total Miles: *7,053*

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 110
Commuter Miles: 3,529
Dirt Miles: 1,302
Total Miles: 6,063

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 57
Commuter Miles: 432.2
Total Miles: 728.4

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 179
Commuter Miles:5477
Total Miles: *7,110*

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 110
Commuter Miles: 3,529
Dirt Miles: 1,302
Total Miles: 6,063

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 57
Commuter Miles: 432.2
Total Miles: 728.4

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 179
Commuter Miles:5503
Total Miles: *7,136*

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 110
Commuter Miles: 3,529
Dirt Miles: 1,302
Total Miles: 6,063

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 57
Commuter Miles: 432.2
Total Miles: 728.4

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 181
Commuter Miles:5558
Total Miles: *7,191*

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 110
Commuter Miles: 3,529
Dirt Miles: 1,302
Total Miles: 6,063

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 57
Commuter Miles: 432.2
Total Miles: 728.4

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 182
Commuter Miles:5585
Total Miles: *7,218*

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 110
Commuter Miles: 3,529
Dirt Miles: 1,302
Total Miles: 6,063

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 57
Commuter Miles: 432.2
Total Miles: 728.4

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I just discovered this thread. Great idea!

I'll wait for the 2011 thread to jump on-board :thumbsup: !


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 182
Commuter Miles:5585
Total Miles: 7,218

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 110
Commuter Miles: 3,529
Dirt Miles: 1,302
Total Miles: 6,063

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

*dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5*

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter 
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734uter Days: 9


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 182
Commuter Miles:5615
Total Miles: 7,258

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 110
Commuter Miles: 3,529
Dirt Miles: 1,302
Total Miles: 6,063

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter 
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734uter Days: 9


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
through October
Bike commutes: 188
Commuter Miles: 1504
Total Miles: 3022
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 183
Commuter Miles:5642
Total Miles: 7,285 

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 110
Commuter Miles: 3,529
Dirt Miles: 1,302
Total Miles: 6,063

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter 
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734uter Days: 9


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Busy month for us at work- 26 RT commutes in Nov. The only solid OT for the year- I banked most of it to donate to the propane company between now and April.

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 183
Commuter Miles:5642
Total Miles: 7,285

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 110
Commuter Miles: 3,529
Dirt Miles: 1,302
Total Miles: 6,063

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter 
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734uter Days: 9


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Since moving to a different job in August I lost 3 miles a day plus only work four days instead of five.
But this week will be my first five days a week since august. And the first winter snow fall is tomorrow *

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 185
Commuter Miles:5699
Total Miles: 7,342

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 110
Commuter Miles: 3,529
Dirt Miles: 1,302
Total Miles: 6,063

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter 
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734uter Days: 9


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 187
Commuter Miles:5754
Total Miles: 7,397

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 110
Commuter Miles: 3,529
Dirt Miles: 1,302
Total Miles: 6,063

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter 
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

I vote we start a new commuting mileage thread for 2011, it seems there is only a few of us that are actively updating this thread anyway. Thoughts?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

dixie whiskey said:


> I vote we start a new commuting mileage thread for 2011, it seems there is only a few of us that are actively updating this thread anyway. Thoughts?


Already? I don`t have any 2011 commutes at all yet


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Already? I don`t have any 2011 commutes at all yet


:lol:

In my defense...since I gave a nice rinse to my computer in the washing machine I haven't been able to keep tracking my miles...perhaps I'll be buying a cheap one for Christmas and update properly on 2011...

also... what about using an outside resource to track the mtbr forum commuter's miles? I think there are a few out there...since the basic excel worksheet at a google group

or maybe a group in http://www.greenlightride.com/ it would be nice to create a Team there and report back here once a week....perhaps by a Thread Moderator  ....I'll be willing to if you guys are up to tracking the miles there...it would be nice knowing how many miles we can add together and who knows we can enter a contest once in a while 

Edit:
:lol: I already create the team!
MTBR Forums Commuters
hope you guys get interested


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 188
Commuter Miles:5780
Total Miles: 7,423

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 110
Commuter Miles: 3,529
Dirt Miles: 1,302
Total Miles: 6,063

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter 
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

dixie whiskey said:


> I vote we start a new commuting mileage thread for 2011, it seems there is only a few of us that are actively updating this thread anyway. Thoughts?





rodar y rodar said:


> Already? I don`t have any 2011 commutes at all yet





martinsillo said:


> :lol:
> 
> In my defense...since I gave a nice rinse to my computer in the washing machine I haven't been able to keep tracking my miles...perhaps I'll be buying a cheap one for Christmas and update properly on 2011...
> 
> ...


I log on greenlightride.com
I'll be posting if there is a 2011 tread, This tread should close after final 2010 tallies are made.
my team so far this year has logged commuter 5,780 miles (Me, Myself & I)
I changed job in August and lost 3 miles a day plus was working 4 instead 5 day with my previous job. so *rodar y rodar* got me on total commutes.
really don't need a computer on my bike [but I Do] pretty much know miles on certain trips


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Normbilt said:


> I log on greenlightride.com
> I'll be posting if there is a 2011 tread, This tread should close after final 2010 tallies are made.
> my team so far this year has logged commuter 5,780 miles (Me, Myself & I)
> I changed job in August and lost 3 miles a day plus was working 4 instead 5 day with my previous job. so *rodar y rodar* got me on total commutes.
> really don't need a computer on my bike [but I Do] pretty much know miles on certain trips


Pretty much what I envisioned. I like tracking my mileage and referencing to others. I'll check out the greenlightride website.

It got cold down south and my commuting ceased. I need to get some new headgear and winter gloves. Searching online today.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

ok Norm...I just invite you to the team! 

let's count our miles properly!

Edit: I just I put this as the avatar of the team


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

martinsillo said:


> ok Norm...I just invite you to the team!
> 
> let's count our miles properly!
> 
> ...


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 189
Commuter Miles:5837
Total Miles: 7,480

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 110
Commuter Miles: 3,529
Dirt Miles: 1,302
Total Miles: 6,063

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter 
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 190
Commuter Miles:5863
Total Miles: 7,506

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 110
Commuter Miles: 3,529
Dirt Miles: 1,302
Total Miles: 6,063

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter 
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

*2nd to last update of the year*

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 190
Commuter Miles:5863
Total Miles: 7,506

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 3,886
Dirt Miles: 1,459
Vertical Miles: 85:thumbsup: 
Total Miles: 6,574

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 191
Commuter Miles:5889
Total Miles: 7,532 

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 3,886
Dirt Miles: 1,459
Vertical Miles: 85 
Total Miles: 6,574

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 193
Commuter Miles:5941
Total Miles: 7,597 

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 3,886
Dirt Miles: 1,459
Vertical Miles: 85 
Total Miles: 6,574

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 195
Commuter Miles:5995
Total Miles: 7,651 

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 3,886
Dirt Miles: 1,459
Vertical Miles: 85 
Total Miles: 6,574

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 196
Commuter Miles:6021
Total Miles: 7,677 

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 3,886
Dirt Miles: 1,459
Vertical Miles: 85 
Total Miles: 6,574

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

RevRacer
Days: 54
Commuter Miles: 789
Total Miles: 1713

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9


----------



## RevRacer (Nov 22, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 196
Commuter Miles:6021
Total Miles: 7,677 

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 3,886
Dirt Miles: 1,459
Vertical Miles: 85 
Total Miles: 6,574

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

RevRacer
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 922
Total Miles: 2044

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 198
Commuter Miles:6073
Total Miles: 7,729 

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 3,886
Dirt Miles: 1,459
Vertical Miles: 85 
Total Miles: 6,574

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

RevRacer
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 922
Total Miles: 2044

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*6100 Commuter Miles!*

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 199
Commuter Miles:6100
Total Miles: 7,756 

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 3,886
Dirt Miles: 1,459
Vertical Miles: 85 
Total Miles: 6,574

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

RevRacer
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 922
Total Miles: 2044

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

BrianMc
Days: 29
Commuter miles 248.5
Total Miles 2297.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Normbilt said:


> Normbilt
> Commuter Days 199
> Commuter Miles:6100
> Total Miles: 7,756


Man, that`s killer! :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 199
Commuter Miles:6100
Total Miles: 7,756 

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 3,886
Dirt Miles: 1,459
Vertical Miles: 85 
Total Miles: 6,574

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

RevRacer
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 922
Total Miles: 2044

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

BrianMc
Days: 36
Commuter miles 301.7 (Errands, temp job, volunteer work, Not too bad for no job)
Total Miles 2427.28

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9[/QUOTE]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 200
Commuter Miles:6127
Total Miles: 7,783 

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 3,886
Dirt Miles: 1,459
Vertical Miles: 85 
Total Miles: 6,574

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

RevRacer
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 922
Total Miles: 2044

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

BrianMc
Days: 36
Commuter miles 301.7 (Errands, temp job, volunteer work, Not too bad for no job)
Total Miles 2427.28

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 201
Commuter Miles:6155
Total Miles: 7,811 

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 3,886
Dirt Miles: 1,459
Vertical Miles: 85 
Total Miles: 6,574

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

RevRacer
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 922
Total Miles: 2044

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

BrianMc
Days: 36
Commuter miles 301.7 (Errands, temp job, volunteer work, Not too bad for no job)
Total Miles 2427.28

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 201
Commuter Miles:6155
Total Miles: 7,811

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 3,886
Dirt Miles: 1,459
Vertical Miles: 85
Total Miles: 6,574

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Days: ? since starting last November
Commuter Miles: 2268 minus trailrides, hikes, etc.
Total Miles: 2268

RevRacer
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 922
Total Miles: 2044

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

BrianMc
Days: 36
Commuter miles 301.7 (Errands, temp job, volunteer work, Not too bad for no job)
Total Miles 2427.28

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9

JordyB
Commute Days: 80
Commute Miles: 1350


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 201
Commuter Miles:6155
Total Miles: 7,811

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 3,886
Dirt Miles: 1,459
Vertical Miles: 85
Total Miles: 6,574

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Total Miles: 2336 

RevRacer
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 922
Total Miles: 2044

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

BrianMc
Days: 36
Commuter miles 301.7 (Errands, temp job, volunteer work, Not too bad for no job)
Total Miles 2427.28

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9

JordyB
Commute Days: 80
Commute Miles: 1350


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 202
Commuter Miles:6183
Total Miles: 7,839

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 3,886
Dirt Miles: 1,459
Vertical Miles: 85
Total Miles: 6,574

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

JordyB
Commute Days: 80
Commute Miles: 1350

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Total Miles: 2336

RevRacer
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 922
Total Miles: 2044

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 59
Commuter Miles: 446.8
Total Miles: 759.5

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

BrianMc
Days: 36
Commuter miles 301.7 (Errands, temp job, volunteer work, Not too bad for no job)
Total Miles 2427.28

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Been holiday traveling, I got 1 last day in this week to finish the year at 60 days, next year will be much better.

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 202
Commuter Miles:6183
Total Miles: 7,839

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 3,886
Dirt Miles: 1,459
Vertical Miles: 85
Total Miles: 6,574

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

JordyB
Commute Days: 80
Commute Miles: 1350

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Total Miles: 2336

RevRacer
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 922
Total Miles: 2044

*dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 60
Commuter Miles: 460
Total Miles: 800*

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

BrianMc
Days: 36
Commuter miles 301.7 (Errands, temp job, volunteer work, Not too bad for no job)
Total Miles 2427.28

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Tis the season to audit my records, fa-la-la la la, la-la-la-la! Seems I forgot to post 9 trips and 67 missing commuter miles, plus 40.5 non-commute today, over 2500 for the year. Aiming for more in '11!

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 202
Commuter Miles:6183
Total Miles: 7,839

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 3,886
Dirt Miles: 1,459
Vertical Miles: 85
Total Miles: 6,574

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

JordyB
Commute Days: 80
Commute Miles: 1350

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Total Miles: 2336

RevRacer
Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 922
Total Miles: 2044

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 60
Commuter Miles: 460
Total Miles: 800

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

BrianMc
Days: 45
Commuter miles 368.7 (Errands, temp job, volunteer work, Not too bad for no job)
Total Miles 2534.78

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9[/QUOTE]


----------



## RevRacer (Nov 22, 2009)

Closing out the year, and I agree with BrianMc, looking forward to more commutes and miles in 2011.

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 202
Commuter Miles:6183
Total Miles: 7,839

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 3,886
Dirt Miles: 1,459
Vertical Miles: 85
Total Miles: 6,574

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

JordyB
Commute Days: 80
Commute Miles: 1350

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Total Miles: 2336

RevRacer
Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 959
Total Miles: 2155

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 60
Commuter Miles: 460
Total Miles: 800

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

BrianMc
Days: 45
Commuter miles 368.7 (Errands, temp job, volunteer work, Not too bad for no job)
Total Miles 2534.78

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9[/quote]


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

*2010 Final*

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 202
Commuter Miles:6183
Total Miles: 7,839

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 4,039
Dirt Miles: 1,752
Total Miles: 6,866

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 100
Commuter miles: 2406.7
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

JordyB
Commute Days: 80
Commute Miles: 1350

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Total Miles: 2336

RevRacer
Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 959
Total Miles: 2155

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 60
Commuter Miles: 460
Total Miles: 800

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

BrianMc
Days: 45
Commuter miles 368.7 (Errands, temp job, volunteer work, Not too bad for no job)
Total Miles 2534.78

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

:band: :band: 
Holy mileage moguls, Batman!



EBrider said:


> Normbilt
> Commuter Days 202
> Commuter Miles:6183
> Total Miles: 7,839
> ...


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Total reported: 34,612 miles (some estimated so rounded to nearest mile), some have not updated in a long while, so the actual figure for those participating might be above 40,000 miles.

I believe the avearge fuel consumption of cars in US is 22 mpg, so 1573 gallons. Average fuel price has risen lately, not sure 2010 average price per gallon, looking at the October report and crude guessing the cummulative, say $2.80 maybe $2.85 a gallon. So @ $2.80 a gallon, we saved $4405 in fuel alone, and about 1/8 of the lifetime of a well maintained average car. The actual cost per mile for driving is very much a function of miles driven, so let's use the known to be low $0.50 alllowed for business miles. Cummulatievly, we saved over $17,000. 

:band: :band: 

OVER HALF!!!! of that was accounted for by only 5, count 'em 5!!! 

Holy Rollers, Batman, Indeed. Too bad the bow down and grovel smiley is only on CPF! :madman: 

May your route always be a downgrade, may the wind be always at your back, may the sun shine pleasantly on your travels, the rain, (if it must), fall lightly, and may you all ride your way safely to Next Year's end.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

Normbilt
Commuter Days 202
Commuter Miles:6183
Total Miles: 7,839

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 4,039
Dirt Miles: 1,752
Total Miles: 6,866

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 113
Commuter miles: 2721.13
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

JordyB
Commute Days: 80
Commute Miles: 1350


scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Total Miles: 2336

RevRacer
Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 959
Total Miles: 2155

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 60
Commuter Miles: 460
Total Miles: 800

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

BrianMc
Days: 45
Commuter miles 368.7 (Errands, temp job, volunteer work, Not too bad for no job)
Total Miles 2534.78

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

BrianMc said:


> Total reported: 34,612 miles (some estimated so rounded to nearest mile), some have not updated in a long while, so the actual figure for those participating might be above 40,000 miles.
> 
> I believe the avearge fuel consumption of cars in US is 22 mpg, so 1573 gallons. Average fuel price has risen lately, not sure 2010 average price per gallon, looking at the October report and crude guessing the cummulative, say $2.80 maybe $2.85 a gallon. So @ $2.80 a gallon, we saved $4405 in fuel alone, and about 1/8 of the lifetime of a well maintained average car. The actual cost per mile for driving is very much a function of miles driven, so let's use the known to be low $0.50 alllowed for business miles. Cummulatievly, we saved over $17,000.
> 
> ...


*Where the hell is the LIKE Button. :~)
Nice Brian ! *


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

In light of the 2010 standings, I think Rodar or Normbilt should kick off the new 2011 mileage thread today.

Getting ready for my first commute of the New Year, it's 36ºF here in the swamp this morning.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

To aid my record-keeping this year, I renamed the three bikes in my GPS from bike 1,2,and 3 to:
1) commute 
2) trail
3) hike & ski 
...so it can track the mileage separately. Now I just have to remember to change the setting before I start out on a trail ride, hike or ski, and to change it back again...and figure out where I want to put the odd springtime road ride I might do before the trails open.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Normbilt said:


> ....Nice Brian !


Thanks and you are most welcome, Normbilt. Well deserved. Mod of an Irish benediction, so I am not entirely the wordsmith, but it reads better with an Irish accent, and maybe Guinness on board! Or some Jameson's. 

Now would you please do the honors of starting a new 2011 thread already? 

I actually got a TWO commuting/errand rides in today! Church & Bread of Life meal delivery (used Kathryn's car once there, delivery speed and capacity rule out even a Big Dummy).


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

I'll throw mine in for the heck of it...

rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

woodway
Commuter Days: 189
Commuter Miles: 6804
Total Miles: ??

Normbilt
Commuter Days 202
Commuter Miles:6183
Total Miles: 7,839

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 4,039
Dirt Miles: 1,752
Total Miles: 6,866

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 113
Commuter miles: 2721.13
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

JordyB
Commute Days: 80
Commute Miles: 1350


scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Total Miles: 2336

RevRacer
Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 959
Total Miles: 2155

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 60
Commuter Miles: 460
Total Miles: 800

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3030

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

BrianMc
Days: 45
Commuter miles 368.7 (Errands, temp job, volunteer work, Not too bad for no job)
Total Miles 2534.78

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

So you can now add at least 20% to my previous figures! Now 6 riders account for 70% or so. :band: 

Still every bit helps so nay who lost interest because of low miles please report and if enough, I will rerun the numbers.:thumbsup:


----------



## A girl from Seattle (May 3, 2007)

Well, I didn't make my 4,000 mile goal -- I ended up with a total of 3,640 miles. I couldn't bike commute to work for the last 3 months of the year because I was working too far away, so that made it harder to get in the mileage. Still, I'm pretty happy with my total, all things considered. My new goal for 2011 is to get in 500 hours of any exercise, which could be mountain biking, commuting, skiing, hiking, going to the gym, or whatever else I can think of. Hopefully I'll be doing a lot of bike commutes to work, I miss them!! 

I see a lot of people who put in a lot of miles in 2010, yay! You folks who bike commuted like 200 days are amazing. For the rest of us, let's do even more in 2011! :thumbsup: 


rodar y rodar
Jan- Nov
Bike commutes: 228
Commuter Miles: 1712
Total Miles: 3250
motorized commutes: 4

woodway
Commuter Days: 189
Commuter Miles: 6804
Total Miles: ??

Normbilt
Commuter Days 202
Commuter Miles:6183
Total Miles: 7,839

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 4,039
Dirt Miles: 1,752
Total Miles: 6,866

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 113
Commuter miles: 2721.13
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

JordyB
Commute Days: 80
Commute Miles: 1350

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Total Miles: 2336

RevRacer
Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 959
Total Miles: 2155

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 60
Commuter Miles: 460
Total Miles: 800

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3640

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

BrianMc
Days: 45
Commuter miles 368.7 (Errands, temp job, volunteer work, Not too bad for no job)
Total Miles 2534.78

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Holy cow! Serious commutes for Woodway!

Nice to hear from you, Seattle! I was wondering if you had forgotten about us. Bummer about missing your mileage goal when it was so close, better luck next year with the 500 hours. Interresting idea, by the way.

I was going to let the 2010 mile count die in the road, but since it looks like there`s still interest I`ll update with my December numbers- estimates because the battery in my computer went south before the last half commute of the year! I still haven`t replaced it, so the first week of 2011 will be estimates also. Anyway, I worked 22days in Dec, one being a motorized commute (wanted to ride the scooter to work at least once for show N tell). Now it`s time for ONE MORE shot at a 100 % bicycle commute year- fingers crossed.

Also, if nobody minds, I`d like to hold a spot on the 2011 roster for Gary No Trash. He was kicking butt up until he stopped reporting in May or June. Stopped showing up on BFnet at the same time. I think we lost him some how.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 249
Commuter Miles: 1880
Total Miles: 3418
motorized commutes: 5

woodway
Commuter Days: 189
Commuter Miles: 6804
Total Miles: ??

Normbilt
Commuter Days 202
Commuter Miles:6183
Total Miles: 7,839

CommuterBoy's School Year 09-10 stats (August to June):
Riding Days: 166
Riding Miles: +/-2000
Jeep commutes: 15
Flat Tires: 4
Gas Money Saved: $387.50 @ $3.10/Gallon

EBrider
Days: 122
Commuter Miles: 4,039
Dirt Miles: 1,752
Total Miles: 6,866

AlmostQuick
Commuter days: 113
Commuter miles: 2721.13
Total Miles: ?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
Days: 85
Commuter Miles: 518.825
Total Miles: 546.535

JordyB
Commute Days: 80
Commute Miles: 1350

scottzg
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles: 2028

mtbxplorer
Total Miles: 2336

RevRacer
Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 959
Total Miles: 2155

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 60
Commuter Miles: 460
Total Miles: 800

Sportsman
Commuter days 58
Commuter Miles 1942
Total Miles 2639

A Girl from Seattle
Commuter days: 49
Commuter Miles: 980
Total Miles: 3640

martinsillo
Days: 48 Commuter Days + 3 City Ride Days + 3 Tour Days
Commuter Miles: 628.60 hey! 1000Kms of commuting!
Total Miles: 831.15

Golden Boy
commuter days: 46
commuter miles: 828
total road miles: 1,112

redwarrior
Days: 40 Commuter days
Commuter Miles: 453.7
Total Miles: 798.8

MikeOnBike
Commute Days:46
Commuter Miles: 510
Total Miles : 891

BrianMc
Days: 45
Commuter miles 368.7 (Errands, temp job, volunteer work, Not too bad for no job)
Total Miles 2534.78

MtnMark
Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 373

iRoNeTiK
Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 721.53
Total Miles: 1862.78

VTRC
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles 198
Total Miles: 200

06Dustin
Commuter days: 19
Commuter Miles: 174.8
Total Miles: 187.8

crankyandy
Commuter days:17
Commuter Miles:723?
Total Miles:875

Kevmortensen
Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 543
Total Miles: 614

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 981

Tank99
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter miles: 280
Total Road/MTB: 430

Sillbeer
Commuter days: 12
Roundtrip: 12.6
Commuter Miles: 151.2

oops
Commuter days: 11
Commuter miles: 348
Total miles: 657

Dwight Moody
Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 200ish
Total Miles: 230ish.

AZNewbie
Days:10
Commuter Miles: 150
Total Miles: 150

Codwater
Days: 10
Commuter miles: 88
Total miles: 127 ish

nachomc
CommCommuter
Miles: 344
Total Miles: 734
Commuter Days: 9


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Also, if nobody minds, I`d like to hold a spot on the 2011 roster for Gary No Trash. He was kicking butt up until he stopped reporting in May or June. Stopped showing up on BFnet at the same time. I think we lost him some how.


I've thought and worried about Gary since he disappeared, so yes, let's hold him a spot.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> Holy cow! Serious commutes for Woodway!


Thx. I live in the Seattle area, so it's easy to commute year-round. I have a 36-mile round-trip commute and I am kind of addicted to it. My goal for 2011 is to crest 7000 miles. :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> I've thought and worried about Gary since he disappeared, so yes, let's hold him a spot.


+1 On the good side, I found no evedence of a Gary in a bike accident in his area but some of the local papers there have little web presence. I am pleased to see that Rodar y rodar has made him an honorary spot on the 2011 roster. I miss GTNTC's insight.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Wrapping up 2010:

33 riders reported in 2010. Summary as follows:

1966 total days commuting reported. (One rider reported 2336 miles but no days, so a wild guess says another 100 days? About 2070?) That's close to 8 man years of daily riding depending on vactios durations. Meaning we commuted about 25% of the time overall. This is low with telecommuters going to the office less frequently.

40,451 miles commuting reported. (we lost some reports, noteably Gary, TNTC). This is about 1800 gallons of fuel and $5300 in fuel bills alone, saved for 33 people.

58,883 total miles reported, but 6 high mileage riders did not report other miles so their commuter miles were used and two admitted in other threads to other rides, so....it is likely more than 60,000 actual miles ridden

The top rider in miles accounted for 16% of the total commuting miles reported
The top 2 for 31%
The top 5 for 53%
The top 10 for 75%
The top 15 for 85%
the top 20 for 92%

It took over 40% to do 80%, so the 80/20 rule did not apply, indicating we were all trying.

The top mileages of course, come from consistent (high days) over longer trips.
Still the numbers are interesting:

The top 10 for mileage commuted 9 of the 10 most in days and 5 of the 10 longest commutes in miles. So riding more days is more important than how far (as long as how far isn't a tad too far).

The second and eight longest commutes were in the bottom 1/3 and the first, third and eighth were in the middle third of total miles likely showing the 'tad too far' (varies by person, and location) syndrome. 

The rest show little relation between miles per commute and days. Too many factors like weather, traffic, picking up kids, tellecommuting, what you need to do at or after work come into play, so that any day commuting is to be celebrated. 

Good work all. 


Brian


----------



## A girl from Seattle (May 3, 2007)

Awesome statistical analysis, thanks Brian!


----------

